# [Sponsored] Zowie G-TFX Review - by Ino



## Ino.

*ZOWIE G-TFX*



http://imgur.com/0YJgd8C



I recently acquired the new Zowie G-TFX mousepad and would like to give my impressions of it here. I'll try to describe the glide, the feeling and also some comparison pictures with other pads.
The G-TFX comes in plain black, stitched edges and the Zowie logo on a little patch of cloth stitched onto the pad.

*Size*

The dimensions of the G-TFX are 485 x 400 x 3.5 mm. For comparison a Qck Heavy is 450 x 400 x 6 mm, so the G-TFX is a bit wider. It's also wider than the new G-SR, however that's due to the stitched edges so the usable surface seems to be the same.

With the ZA11 to compare


http://imgur.com/RVTP9A9





http://imgur.com/GmT0Pbj



*Material*

Top material is the same as the G-TF Speed. It has a rough feel to it but the glide is faster than on normal cloth pads.

Close up of the top material


http://imgur.com/WgFQslT





http://imgur.com/iOiaFgT



The G-TFX has the same new rubber base that the G-SR already introduced.



http://imgur.com/o6aOcUy



I already praised that rubber backing in my original G-SR review and there are more comparison pictures with other rubber backings there too.

*Build quality*

I don't see any compartment where this beauty is lacking in terms of build quality, with the stitched edges fraying is basically impossible, the rubber backing is top notch, the surface is very resistant in itself. As the surface is not simple cloth the glide doesn't change as much and also much slower than with normal cloth pads.

*Speed + Control*

The top surface, as already mentioned, is very similar to the G-TF series. I already owned the G-TF speed, so here is a comparison between the two:

G-TFX on the left, G-TF speed on the right


http://imgur.com/ws68O2E



I don't know what exactly that material is, but it doesn't feel like cloth, rather a rough form of rubber. What I can say though is that the surface is very fast and has very little static friction. It's almost like a hard pad but soft at the same time. In other words: when you glide your hand over it it softly you could think it was a hard pad, but then you also push in with your fingers and realise that it is in fact a soft pad.

All of my mice tracked perfectly fine on the surface, which is no surprise for new mice with sensors that are rarely picky with any mouse pad. See the ZA11 for reference:



http://imgur.com/kzgoSbN



I was pleasantly surprised though to see that the pickiest mouse I have, the Razer Abyssus (original version) did not jitter at all on this pad!



http://imgur.com/zEEDUTF



*Conclusion and critique*

There is really not much to criticize here, what the pad wants to deliver it delivers flawlessly. The only thing that keeps me from using it over the G-SR is that I prefer the feel of the G-SR surface over this one. But if you liked the G-TF and wished for a version with a better backing and bigger size: here it is!
It's durable, it's fast, it's all black. Simply a great pad.

*Comparisons with other pads (Pictures)*


Spoiler: Click to show



Both G-SR versions on top of the G-TFX


http://imgur.com/KfVJc3z





http://imgur.com/1sEl4MA



G-TFX next to a Puretrak Talent


http://imgur.com/yBVRRJh



G-TFX next to QPAD UC 50


http://imgur.com/gACB9sx



ZA11 on G-TFX in more natural lighting


http://imgur.com/ZvzsFSJ


----------



## exitone

Seems really good, will be very expensive so won't compete with the some of the more popular pads tho.


----------



## Ino.

It's 36€ at Caseking in Germany


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It's 36€ at Caseking in Germany


Quite good, I myself will probably try in the future, even though the mousepad wouldn't improve my skills and I don't need it. But so far it looks better than almost everything out there.

Another good thing is that this mousepad is almost free of any logos, common problem is that the logo in cloth mousepads are printed and make the surface inconsistently grippy.

Thanks for another good review


----------



## RDno1

Thanks for the review, Ino!

How does the feeling of G-TF X and G-TF Speed compare? Which is smoother, the G-TF X or the G-TF Speed? Out of the two, which one do you prefer? Have you ever tried a Goliathus?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDno1*
> 
> Thanks for the review, Ino!
> 
> How does the feeling of G-TF X and G-TF Speed compare? Which is smoother, the G-TF X or the G-TF Speed? Out of the two, which one do you prefer? Have you ever tried a Goliathus?


Never tried the Goliathus, back in the day mice used to be allergic to color changes so I stayed away from the green splatter on it.
The G-TF Speed and the G TF-X have exactly the same surface, the G TF-X just feels a bit different due to the softer base. It's a minimal difference though. I prefer the G TF-X for size alone and then because it smoothes out the little bumps on my desk with the great backing. However, somehow I am back on the original blue G-SR, it really has grown on me as the logo in the middle never interfered with tracking and it "aged" really well. My grey version has a spot where a fibre came lose or something which really irritates me when I swipe across it


----------



## Nivity

I will for sure buy one.

The only reason I don't use my GT-F Speed is because it's way to small.

This just seems like the perfect fit


----------



## nyshak

Hm, cool to see that they are pushing their new base on more pads. The G-TF (X) is probably THE best mouse pad out there when it comes to build quality and durability. The surface however just wasn't for me. The pad is extremely fast (for a cloth pad) and offers little to no control imo.


----------



## detto87

Just as I expected. Makes sense that they used the new backing on their other pads.
Quick question as I didn't see it mentioned yet: is it waterproof / spill resistend like the G-TF Speed before?
Would make it really durable indeed, probably one of the most durable pads out there.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Just as I expected. Makes sense that they used the new backing on their other pads.
> Quick question as I didn't see it mentioned yet: is it waterproof / spill resistend like the G-TF Speed before?
> Would make it really durable indeed, probably one of the most durable pads out there.


I guess so, same surface, but I didn't spill anything intentionally on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Hm, cool to see that they are pushing their new base on more pads. The G-TF (X) is probably THE best mouse pad out there when it comes to build quality and durability. The surface however just wasn't for me. The pad is extremely fast (for a cloth pad) and offers little to no control imo.


Same reason why I still use the G-SR, although the new G TF-X is better to me than the original G-TF Speed.


----------



## connectwise

I'm still waiting on my mail in rebate for this thing. THe surface is a bit harsh on the wrist burn though.


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Hm, cool to see that they are pushing their new base on more pads. The G-TF (X) is probably THE best mouse pad out there when it comes to build quality and durability. The surface however just wasn't for me. The pad is extremely fast (for a cloth pad) and offers little to no control imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Same reason why I still use the G-SR, although the new G TF-X is better to me than the original G-TF Speed.


Thanks for the answers. Have you guys tried using different mousefeet? I find that Corepad skates work well on pads that are too slippery. You have to wait a while for them to wear down until they're at their best though.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Does it have less static friction than the speed or more?


----------



## oxidized

is this far more rough than pads like qck+ or like goliathus speed alpha?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Does it have less static friction than the speed or more?


If you refer to Goliathus Speed then I don't know. If you refer to G-TF Speed then it is exactly the same basically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> is this far more rough than pads like qck+ or like goliathus speed alpha?


Well, it is rougher as the top isn't a silky cloth but rather feels like soft plastic, closest I can describe it. With the texture of the top material it feels "rough" but not really scratchy rough.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Well, it is rougher as the top isn't a silky cloth but rather feels like soft plastic, closest I can describe it. With the texture of the top material it feels "rough" but not really scratchy rough.


yeah i understand completely what you mean, sadly i don't like that


----------



## 95329

How's the static friction and friction in general when compared to QCK+? I'm using one right now and it feels a bit too sluggish for my liking. I'm used to a glass mat from Steelseries that is really really slick but makes much noise when used and is quite cold at first. Also condensation is a big problem when my hands are wet/sweaty.


----------



## Kerl

Excellent Review Ino! I think we have similar tastes.

I too have reviewed this pad, you can check it out here:


----------



## zeflow

Will this be sold in the States?


----------



## backie

Any plans for a big version of the old gtf rough?


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backie*
> 
> Any plans for a big version of the old gtf rough?


From their website: "The TF X series will be replacing the TF speed and TF rough, which will be discontinued."

This could become my favorite pad. I have to test it but if I'm able to stop accurately like SnowShovel mentioned is possible in his review then it really is a sweet spot for me between the Artisan Raiden and the QCK Heavy. Combined with a spill-resistant surface (have to test or research that) it would also mean no stickiness from the skin. IIRC the performance was really good on the TF Speed for me back in the days, but remembering is difficult, it's been too long and mostly remembered the negatives of why I ditched it (too small, no grip on table).


----------



## hza

Nice short review.







All basic needed infos there. Too bad I prefer hard pads nowadays. ^^


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

G-TF Speed

Artisan Hayate

Good review INO as always


----------



## Pirx

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Hm, cool to see that they are pushing their new base on more pads. The G-TF (X) is probably THE best mouse pad out there when it comes to build quality and durability. The surface however just wasn't for me. The pad is extremely fast (for a cloth pad) and offers little to no control imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Same reason why I still use the G-SR, although the new G TF-X is better to me than the original G-TF Speed.


hm. that's a matter of taste in mousepads for sure, but consistent with what i've observed myself: i had a g-tf (which took ages to get flat, btw), and while it had a very smooth, frictionless glide, it made accurate stopping somewhat difficult for a soft pad.

hence i guess that the g-sr would be a better bet for me. the g-tfx of course seems perfect for those who liked the g-tf, now with heavy base, stitched edges and a minimalist logo, commendable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It's 36€ at Caseking in Germany


thanks. the funny thing is that the g-sr is nowhere available now, every online vendor had it until it was suddenly out of stock, was it so successful?


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*


hm. that's a matter of taste in mousepads for sure, but consistent with what i've observed myself: i had a g-tf (which took ages to get flat, btw), and while it had a very smooth, frictionless glide, it made accurate stopping somewhat difficult for a soft pad.

hence i guess that the g-sr would be a better bet for me. the g-tfx of course seems perfect for those who liked the g-tf, now with heavy base, stitched edges and a minimalist logo, commendable.
thanks. the funny thing is that the g-sr is nowhere available now, every online vendor had it until it was suddenly out of stock, was it so successful?[/quote]

probably since the p-sr is still commonly in stock.


----------



## Kerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> From their website: "The TF X series will be replacing the TF speed and TF rough, which will be discontinued."
> 
> This could become my favorite pad. I have to test it but if I'm able to stop accurately like SnowShovel mentioned is possible in his review then it really is a sweet spot for me between the Artisan Raiden and the QCK Heavy. Combined with a spill-resistant surface (have to test or research that) it would also mean no stickiness from the skin. IIRC the performance was really good on the TF Speed for me back in the days, but remembering is difficult, it's been too long and mostly remembered the negatives of why I ditched it (too small, no grip on table).


I sometimes sweat when I play and this pad doesn't absorb the sweat like a typical cloth pad.

It's also spill resistant.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDno1*
> 
> Thanks for the answers. Have you guys tried using different mousefeet? I find that Corepad skates work well on pads that are too slippery. You have to wait a while for them to wear down until they're at their best though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDno1*
> 
> Thanks for the answers. Have you guys tried using different mousefeet? I find that Corepad skates work well on pads that are too slippery. You have to wait a while for them to wear down until they're at their best though.


I've used some different mouse feet over the years, but I don't think those will matter much with this pad. The only thing I would note is this: since the *old* G-TF war quite hard for a cloth pad, you would have an easier time with mouse feet that do not come with rounded edges. Simply because you are less likely to sink the mouse into the pad - as you will on a Qck Heavy for instance - making the sharp edges cut into the surface.
This problem goes away after a while on all cloth pads once the feet are worn down a bit. Still, pretty annoying when using a fresh pair of feet.

This "advantage" might be a bit reduced by the new rubber base of the G-TF *X* though.


----------



## Sptz

Do you think this will be hard on mouse feet?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyshak

No, the G-TF did not kill any of my mouse feet. I don't think the G-TF X will do either. They are still cloth pads.


----------



## mitavreb

The surface looks rough so does it give any kind of feedback when moving the mouse?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerl*
> 
> Excellent Review Ino! I think we have similar tastes.
> 
> I too have reviewed this pad, you can check it out here:


Oh hey SnowShovel, didn't know you were here too, I really like your video reviews!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> The surface looks rough so does it give any kind of feedback when moving the mouse?


What kind of feedback do you mean?


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> What kind of feedback do you mean?


Like when moving the mouse, does the texture give any kind of noticeable friction? I have the Func 1030 xl and the rough side feels like sand paper when moving the mouse.


----------



## plath

Damn this thing looks sexy as hell. Really want one now. Shame Zowie overcharge like crazy compared to others. Will have to wait a while for the price to come down.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Like when moving the mouse, does the texture give any kind of noticeable friction? I have the Func 1030 xl and the rough side feels like sand paper when moving the mouse.


What kind of mouse/mousefeet do you use? Usually textured pads give a faster glide. This mouse pad is considered a hybrid cloth/hard pad and it will have a faster glide than a traditional cloth pad.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Is it water resistant/proof?


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> What kind of mouse/mousefeet do you use? Usually textured pads give a faster glide. This mouse pad is considered a hybrid cloth/hard pad and it will have a faster glide than a traditional cloth pad.


I'm using ec1-a now with stock feet. I'm okay with any glide but I prefer a mouse pad with rough texture because I'm looking for more control and an easier way to stop the mouse.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> I'm using ec1-a now with stock feet. I'm okay with any glide but I prefer a mouse pad with rough texture because I'm looking for more control and an easier way to stop the mouse.


The type of texture on this pad won't let you stop the mouse easier, if you want more control I would look at the G-SR pad.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Is it water resistant/proof?


According to he description from caseking.de (german reseller) - yes. Which makes sense: Zowie is discontinuing the G-TF, so the G-TF X is the exact same surface with the rubber base of the G-SR combined.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> I'm using ec1-a now with stock feet. I'm okay with any glide but I prefer a mouse pad with rough texture because I'm looking for more control and an easier way to stop the mouse.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> The type of texture on this pad won't let you stop the mouse easier, if you want more control I would look at the G-SR pad.


That would be my answer too. But it wasn't a problem for me to stop accurately on the G TF - X. The glide overall is faster, but not too fast (if that makes any sense)


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plath*
> 
> Damn this thing looks sexy as hell. Really want one now. Shame Zowie overcharge like crazy compared to others. Will have to wait a while for the price to come down.


Zowie's prices never come down unless the product is a complete fail in sales like their Mashu headset.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> The type of texture on this pad won't let you stop the mouse easier, if you want more control I would look at the G-SR pad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> That would be my answer too. But it wasn't a problem for me to stop accurately on the G TF - X. The glide overall is faster, but not too fast (if that makes any sense)


Thanks guys. I guess it's a pass for me now but I'll probably consider this pad again if I run out of options as a replacement for my goliathus control.


----------



## Moony349

Anyone know how this pad might compare to my Razer Destructor (1), which is a hard pad with Razer's "fractal" texture, in terms of glide and stopping ability?

Also, any idea when it will be available for purchase in NA?


----------



## Houser

I played for a long time with a gtf-speed and after a while, I had that feeling of hardness and I tryed to put a 2 mm thin silicone under, but failed because the adhesive after drying was to hard and not everyone the same ....and after that to garbage.
Now I just buyed a glorious desk pad because I didn't knew that they will improve the gtf, before asking them twice on maill without answer.
I know it was a long story but my point is that this one is a great pad if it has the same texture like the old thin one...in my opinion the best on the market.
I am low sense gamer, csgo , 400 dpi 1.4 ingame ....
If the glorious is not good enough for my taste, I will definitely buy this one

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizonian

Just curious with the embroidered edges does this pad lay completely flat out of the box right away?

This pad would be too harsh of a surface for me but I'm curious on the embroidery in general and the effects with Zowies GSR base.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just curious with the embroidered edges does this pad lay completely flat out of the box right away?
> 
> This pad would be too harsh of a surface for me but I'm curious on the embroidery in general and the effects with Zowies GSR base.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1507448/top-available-hard-cloth-mouse-pads/780#post_24315923

i'm interested too, since i liked the g-tf, but gave it away because it wouldn't lay completely flat. is this more of a problem with stitched pads? hopefully the heavy base changes this.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1507448/top-available-hard-cloth-mouse-pads/780#post_24315923
> 
> i'm interested too, since i liked the g-tf, but gave it away because it wouldn't lay completely flat. is this more of a problem with stitched pads? hopefully the heavy base changes this.


Well the fact TXF comes rolled out doesn't mean it doesn't lay flat because the GSR-DG did lay flat for me out of the box which was also rolled.

The high-quality bottom rubber base in my opinion helps it lay flat.

My first taste of an embroidered mouse pad recent with Taito control and the stitching plays havoc with it, keeping it from laying flat. Takes quite a bit of manipulation and time for that to happen.

Embroidered edges can poosibly keep from a solid grip to desk and sometimes you have slip. Something else I'd like to know about the TFX as well regarding slip.


----------



## MLJS54

Is this pad coming to the US? Love the look.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just curious with the embroidered edges does this pad lay completely flat out of the box right away?
> 
> This pad would be too harsh of a surface for me but I'm curious on the embroidery in general and the effects with Zowies GSR base.


Pretty much, maybe there was a tiny gap near the edges, but after an hour or so mine was completely flat.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Pretty much, maybe there was a tiny gap near the edges, but after an hour or so mine was completely flat.


Nice, it just goes to show how important a good base is. This will make a good pad for those who are looking for this type of surface.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

I would love to know how the glide and control compare to Artisan Hayate and/or Shiden.


----------



## detto87

For comparison to Hayate look at the video posted 1 or 2 pages before.


----------



## JoshuaB123

Very nice minimalistic design, they need to make an extended version


----------



## plath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Zowie's prices never come down unless the product is a complete fail in sales like their Mashu headset.


Might just wait till sale time there might be general sales at retailers. They also reduce stuff a bit before they launch new lines. I'm not in a hurry cos I already have a Goliathus Large


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> For comparison to Hayate look at the video posted 1 or 2 pages before.


Hm I'm not sure how much I trust the judgment in that video. Saying Hayate is near hard pad glide speed isn't right to me, and the Hayate stopping power is so much better than hard pads though he said they were similar.

Still if the G-TF X is slower than Hayate, that's not what I'm looking for. If I could find something with glide speed and control in between Artisan Hayate and Shiden, and at least as big as the L size, that's what I'd be into. But it doesn't seem like such a pad exists currently.


----------



## Vikhr

If the G-TFX does indeed have the same surface as the G-TF Speed then it will be faster than the Hayate, the new Hayate is a lot slower than the Speed.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> If the G-TFX does indeed have the same surface as the G-TF Speed then it will be faster than the Hayate, the new Hayate is a lot slower than the Speed.


I have a brand new G-TF Speed and brand new Hayata OTSU, the hayate is faster with less stopping than the G-TF.


----------



## Vikhr

I have the TR/P Hayate Soft and it's pretty controlled, what hardness is your Hayate Otsu?


----------



## zeflow

Mid


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

So much conflicting information










Perhaps it depends on the size on the mouse feet and how hard you press down. Also mid/soft/xsoft probably plays a small role. I tend to put some force into the mouse as I move it, which makes the Hayate feel much slower than if I try to not put any weight on it. While my Shiden feels similar speed in both situations.

I'm thinking my best bet is the XL side mid Hayate when they release it.


----------



## Vikhr

The softness probably plays a large role in how fast the Hayate is, the Soft is pretty spongy so it's easy to press into it and get a more controlled glide than the G-TF Speed. If I use a lighter mouse like an FK1 with 3.0 hyperglides then the glide feels a bit faster, it still feels a lot more controllable than the G-TF does.

The G-TF Speed has a very stiff rubber base and you can't really press into it to get a more controlled glide, I have a Mid Hien and a Mid Shiden and those feel close in hardness to the G-TF. It's possible that a Mid Hayate would be as fast or even faster than the G-TF Speed, although the Otsu that zeflow has is supposed to be slower than the normal Hayate. It's possible that the difference in speed between a Mid and Soft Hayate is quite substantial. To me the G-TF Speed feels very floaty, kind of like a hockey puck table, while the Hayate is smooth like the G-TF Speed but not floaty and it feels like it has more friction when moving the mouse slowly.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> The softness probably plays a large role in how fast the Hayate is, the Soft is pretty spongy so it's easy to press into it and get a more controlled glide than the G-TF Speed. If I use a lighter mouse like an FK1 with 3.0 hyperglides then the glide feels a bit faster, it still feels a lot more controllable than the G-TF does.
> 
> The G-TF Speed has a very stiff rubber base and you can't really press into it to get a more controlled glide, I have a Mid Hien and a Mid Shiden and those feel close in hardness to the G-TF. It's possible that a Mid Hayate would be as fast or even faster than the G-TF Speed, although the Otsu that zeflow has is supposed to be slower than the normal Hayate. It's possible that the difference in speed between a Mid and Soft Hayate is quite substantial. To me the G-TF Speed feels very floaty, kind of like a hockey puck table, while the Hayate is smooth like the G-TF Speed but not floaty and it feels like it has more friction when moving the mouse slowly.


Do you consider your mid Shiden to feel "floaty" like the G-TF Speed?

I feel like my XSoft Shiden is a bit "floaty" compared to my soft Hayate, but it's something I got used to when I used it at length. Overall I prefer the tradeoff of a slight "floaty" feeling on longer swipes with my XSoft Shiden versus how my soft Hayate feels a bit "stuck in the mud" for small aiming adjustments, recoil control, etc, particularly on the Y-axis. Again I would like something that is a happy medium between these two and I can't really get the feel if the G-TF X would be that or not.


----------



## detto87

After reading all the comments I'd say that the GTFX feels slower than the GTF Speed because of the bottom layer. The GTF Speed was about 1mm thin and very hard, just like a hard pad. Exchanging that for a softer base might've reduced the speed a little bit. Otherwise I cannot understand the comparison with the Hayate, because the old GTF Speed is definitely faster.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> After reading all the comments I'd say that the GTFX feels slower than the GTF Speed because of the bottom layer. The GTF Speed was about 1mm thin and very hard, just like a hard pad. Exchanging that for a softer base might've reduced the speed a little bit. Otherwise I cannot understand the comparison with the Hayate, because the old GTF Speed is definitely faster.


I think the comparison is they are both similar hybrid pads. But like i posted I have the OTSU which is supposed to be slower than the original hayate, and its still faster than the GTF Speed. Both pads are new..


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> The softness probably plays a large role in how fast the Hayate is, the Soft is pretty spongy so it's easy to press into it and get a more controlled glide than the G-TF Speed. If I use a lighter mouse like an FK1 with 3.0 hyperglides then the glide feels a bit faster, it still feels a lot more controllable than the G-TF does.
> 
> The G-TF Speed has a very stiff rubber base and you can't really press into it to get a more controlled glide, I have a Mid Hien and a Mid Shiden and those feel close in hardness to the G-TF. It's possible that a Mid Hayate would be as fast or even faster than the G-TF Speed, although the Otsu that zeflow has is supposed to be slower than the normal Hayate. It's possible that the difference in speed between a Mid and Soft Hayate is quite substantial. To me the G-TF Speed feels very floaty, kind of like a hockey puck table, while the Hayate is smooth like the G-TF Speed but not floaty and it feels like it has more friction when moving the mouse slowly.


@Vikhr can you compare the Shiden and G-TF Speed in terms of glide speed, friction, and "floatiness"? Thanks


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Only thing I didn't like on the P-TF (smaller variant) was the underside. No grip at all. Otherwise, nice fast pad, low friction.


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> @Vikhr can you compare the Shiden and G-TF Speed in terms of glide speed, friction, and "floatiness"? Thanks


I'll attempt to, although my experience with the Shiden has been weird. For whatever reason it gets progressively slower as I use it, it's probably something to do with the mousefeet because if I wipe the mousefeet down it becomes fast again. I've experienced this slowdown with a couple of different mice but I still don't know if my Shiden is an anomaly or not, I'll just compare the G-TF Speed to the Shiden when the Shiden feels "fresh".

The Shiden has hardly any static friction compared to the G-TF Speed, the kinetic friction and feedback (or lack of) is very close on both pads. The Shiden feels more floaty than the G-TF because it has almost zero static friction, it truly feels like an ice rink while the G-TF Speed has just enough static friction to help you control the mouse but it's still less than most cloth pads that I've tried.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> I'll attempt to, although my experience with the Shiden has been weird. For whatever reason it gets progressively slower as I use it, it's probably something to do with the mousefeet because if I wipe the mousefeet down it becomes fast again.


i experienced the same when i used it. i noticed if i use a normal cloth pad for a couple of days until the feet were polished, the glide on the shiden would be very fast


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> I'll attempt to, although my experience with the Shiden has been weird. For whatever reason it gets progressively slower as I use it, it's probably something to do with the mousefeet because if I wipe the mousefeet down it becomes fast again. I've experienced this slowdown with a couple of different mice but I still don't know if my Shiden is an anomaly or not, I'll just compare the G-TF Speed to the Shiden when the Shiden feels "fresh".
> 
> The Shiden has hardly any static friction compared to the G-TF Speed, the kinetic friction and feedback (or lack of) is very close on both pads. The Shiden feels more floaty than the G-TF because it has almost zero static friction, it truly feels like an ice rink while the G-TF Speed has just enough static friction to help you control the mouse but it's still less than most cloth pads that I've tried.


That's great info on the Shiden comparison, thanks. I'm very tempted by this mousepad now









I haven't experienced this progressive slowdown and I've been using mine as my primary pad for months. I did replace my Naos stock feet with Hotline Gaming's "silver-treated" teflon feet, so maybe they are more resistant to this phenomenon (not to mention way faster than the stock, but I think they had become worn down).

I do notice that giving it a medium-pressure wipe down every few days or weeks with a lint-free, microfiber cloth and a small amount of water gets a surprising amount of grime on the cloth, even when the Shiden appeared to be pretty clean (warning: do not put a lot of pressure trying to clean spots or you will rub off part of the finish and change the feel of the texture/glide in that spot!). This usually makes it feel a slight bit faster than pre-cleaning, but it's a small difference. My Shiden has started getting a bit of discoloration that doesn't clean off with this gentle method, but it's only visible from certain angles so I don't think it's affecting the sensor performance or glide at this point.

The Shiden does have very little static and kinetic friction, but I wouldn't call it an ice rink. At first it felt a little uncontrollable and unwieldy, coming from cloth pads and Hayate, but after I gave it a long trial I found it to be rather controllable, with at least my mouse control style. I tend to put some weight on the mouse and press into the pad a bit, particularly on swipes, and I find that the Shiden actually does have enough of a fine texture to provide adequate feedback and stopping power, without the constant swipe-overshoot or ice skating of a true hard pad.

Still, a bit more stopping power would be nice, so I'm hoping the G-TF X can be that happy medium in between my Shiden and Hayate, especially now that Zowie has adopted the wonderful dense rubber base like Artisan. Also I'm not a fan of the Shiden's bling-bling looks, it's slightly narrower than I'd like, and optical sensors don't seem to like it as much as most cloth pads or my Hayate for tracking, LOD, etc. Here, just take my money Zowie


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

How many cd cases before the mouse starts sliding on the pad?


----------



## the1freeMan

Does the TF speed surface also feel rubbery like the TFX? Do you think it's because of a coating or due to a high synthetic component of the material?

@Vikhr Which is harder: the artisan mid pads or the G-TF? How does the TF speed surface compare to the Hien in terms of weave, static and dynamic friction?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Does the TF speed surface also feel rubbery like the TFX? Do you think it's because of a coating or due to a high synthetic component of the material?
> 
> @Vikhr Which is harder: the artisan mid pads or the G-TF? How does the TF speed surface compare to the Hien in terms of weave, static and dynamic friction?


To the first: yes it does, I believe it's due to synthetic components.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> How does the TF speed surface compare to the Hien in terms of weave, static and dynamic friction?


I can only compare a G-TF Speed (which might be a bit quicker than the GTFX Speed) to a Hien Soft (Hien MID might be a bit quicker):

The G-TF Speed is faster and has less static and dynamic friction.
G-TF Speed initial and dynamic friction 2/5 VS Hien Soft initial and dynamic friction 3/5
... with plastic pads being 1/5 and QCK Heavy being 4/5.



Spoiler: extra bit of info



Hien Soft is a slower and more controlled pad than even the Zero MID that I have too.
Artisan said somewhere that the Zero is their slowest pad. I cannot say that though.
The Zero MID is definitely way more slippery in stopping than the Hien Soft that I have.

That would make the Hien MID XL Black the best pad Artisan has to offer IMHO:
It is black and has an irregular texture which is the optimal surface structure and color for optical sensors.
^---> (



)
It is very consistent in initial and dynamic friction and not as slow as QCK but still better agility.
It is humid proof and doesn't absorb sweat like some other pads do, so it's still the same feeling on the skin even when getting sweaty.
That also makes it more durable for longer periods of usage time.

I hope they release the XL versions of their pads soon. They said September is their release date.


----------



## wes1099

Has anyone been able to find the G-TFX in for sale in 'murica?


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Has anyone been able to find the G-TFX in for sale in 'murica?


I've looked everywhere and couldn't find it, maybe it hasn't been released yet in the US.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> I've looked everywhere and couldn't find it, maybe its hasn't been released yet in the US.


Yeah me too. It probably hasn't been released in the US yet...


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Has anyone been able to find the G-TFX in for sale in 'murica?


I've been patiently waiting as well. More than likely we'll see third party sellers overcharging for it before anything, as usual.


----------



## RDno1

Isn't Zowie a Murican company?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDno1*
> 
> Isn't Zowie a Murican company?


Yeah, it's strange. The ZA series was available from those sellers three months ago in the US and you still can't buy a ZA mouse from Amazon right now (you can on the 10th though). Those random sellers charge extra while having poor return policies. Nobody else does this, just Zowie.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDno1*
> 
> Isn't Zowie a Murican company?


Nope, they are Taiwanese. Looks like OCN fell into marketing.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Is the vertical glide and horizontal glide the same? How about diagonal?


----------



## zeflow

patiently waiting for the US release, anyone know the ETA?


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> patiently waiting for the US release, anyone know the ETA?


Should be out by the end of this month according to Rexflo.


----------



## ramraze

Anyone with a Roccat Savu, could you test this pad, if it spazzes out or not. Also, interested in max speed and overall performance. That mouse does not like a lot of mousepads. It's like completely unusable on my QPAD Uc.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Got the P-TFX and it is even better than all of my Artisans. I really like it. There's plenty in stock in Europe.


----------



## detto87

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Got the P-TFX and it is even better than all of my Artisans. I really like it. There's plenty in stock in Europe.


Why? And which Artisans do you own?


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> patiently waiting for the US release, anyone know the ETA?


This


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> false
> Why? And which Artisans do you own?


The P-TFX is just the best all-round mousepad available. It does everything perfectly, it's like all my Artisans combined into one package. Plus it looks good. I own Shidenkai, Shiden, Raiden, Hayate and Hien.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The P-TFX is just the best all-round mousepad available. It does everything perfectly, it's like all my Artisans combined into one package. Plus it looks good. I own Shidenkai, Shiden, Raiden, Hayate and Hien.


How does it compare to the Hayate is it faster? How does it feel to the skin compared to the Hayate, rougher or smoother?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> How does it compare to the Hayate is it faster? How does it feel to the skin compared to the Hayate, rougher or smoother?


The P-TFX is slower when doung a mouse circle test but when moving the mouse normally it is just as fast as the Hayate but much more controlled. It feels very nice to the skin, no irritation at all except for the stitched edges which can irritate the skin after a while. But if you lift your arm then it is no problem.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The P-TFX is slower when doung a mouse circle test but when moving the mouse normally it is just as fast as the Hayate but much more controlled. It feels very nice to the skin, no irritation at all except for the stitched edges which can irritate the skin after a while. But if you lift your arm then it is no problem.


Awesome man, thanks!


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Is the vertical friction the same as the horizontal friction? How about diagonally?


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> This


You can pre order these on rexflo if you live in the States. Shipping late September.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> You can pre order these on rexflo if you live in the States. Shipping late September.


Cant seem to find it on their site. Could you provide a direct link?


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Cant seem to find it on their site. Could you provide a direct link?


http://www.rexflo.net/products/zowie-gear-g-tf-x-gaming-mousepad-pre-order-now-ship-at-the-end-of-september-2015?variant=6523539713


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The P-TFX is slower when doung a mouse circle test but when moving the mouse normally it is just as fast as the Hayate but much more controlled. It feels very nice to the skin, *no irritation at all except for the stitched edges which can irritate the skin after a while.* But if you lift your arm then it is no problem.


This would be a deal breaker for me. Personally, I'm steering clear of embroidered pads for the foreseeable future.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The P-TFX is slower when doung a mouse circle test but when moving the mouse normally it is just as fast as the Hayate but much more controlled. It feels very nice to the skin, no irritation at all except for the stitched edges which can irritate the skin after a while. But if you lift your arm then it is no problem.


Wait, isn't the point of the stitching is to prevent fraying which would then itch the wrist anyways? So the stitching on the TFX still doesn't prevent any itch then?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Wait, isn't the point of the stitching is to prevent fraying which would then itch the wrist anyways? So the stitching on the TFX still doesn't prevent any itch then?


Embroidered edges is more about durability. Fraying dosen't necessarily cause itching but helps life pad longevity from peeling of the top pad off the base.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Wait, isn't the point of the stitching is to prevent fraying which would then itch the wrist anyways? So the stitching on the TFX still doesn't prevent any itch then?


As Arizonian said stitched edges vs unstitched edges is more of a durability thing than anything else. But from my own experience (100+ mousepads over the last 5 years) stitched edges have a tendency to irritate the skin more than unstitched edges. This is just the nature of things and could be a huge problem for those who use arm movement instead of wrist movement, like myself. The workaround is to lift the arm from the mousepad or have an arm support of some kind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> This would be a deal breaker for me. Personally, I'm steering clear of embroidered pads for the foreseeable future.


Sorry to see that. I have had bad experiences in the past too until I found a workaround that worked for me. But it's just a workaround, not a fix.


----------



## Arc0s

I usually let the edge of the mousepad hang from the desk just a little and that helps a lot. I started doing this when I was using the Hayate which for some reason had very sharp edges.


----------



## hallux

I'm a little hesitant to say this would be a great mousepad to buy. I had the gtf spawn version and the pad wore out after 8 months and ate mouse feet just like a real hard pad.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I usually let the edge of the mousepad hang from the desk just a little and that helps a lot. I started doing this when I was using the Hayate which for some reason had very sharp edges.


Yes, that could work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallux*
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to say this would be a great mousepad to buy. I had the gtf spawn version and the pad wore out after 8 months and ate mouse feet just like a real hard pad.


The G-TFX and P-TFX are improved. They are not like the old versions. And besides who doesn't use hyperglide? They're really cheap.


----------



## ramraze

So nobody has a Roccat Savu?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> So nobody has a Roccat Savu?


I sold mine over a year ago


----------



## Arizonian

https://www.massdrop.com/vote/Zowie-G-TFX-Mouse-Pad/result

Thought I'd get a Massdrop going. If it's locked low enough I may bite myself just to see first hand experience on it. If not I thought others would still appreciate it.









If you can't wait Reflexo pre-orders up.

http://www.rexflo.net/products/zowie-gear-g-tf-x-gaming-mousepad-pre-order-now-ship-at-the-end-of-september-2015?variant=6523539713


----------



## Pirx

i'm getting a g-sr and a g-tfx as soon as they're available.

(speaking of unavailable input devices, i've seen some ridiculous prices being asked for the logitech g9x on ebay, 100-200 €, because they're out of production...)


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/vote/Zowie-G-TFX-Mouse-Pad/result
> 
> Thought I'd get a Massdrop going. If it's locked low enough I may bite myself just to see first hand experience on it. If not I thought others would still appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't wait Reflexo pre-orders up.
> 
> http://www.rexflo.net/products/zowie-gear-g-tf-x-gaming-mousepad-pre-order-now-ship-at-the-end-of-september-2015?variant=6523539713


Have anyone bought from rexflo before? Are they trustworthy?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/vote/Zowie-G-TFX-Mouse-Pad/result
> 
> Thought I'd get a Massdrop going. If it's locked low enough I may bite myself just to see first hand experience on it. If not I thought others would still appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't wait Reflexo pre-orders up.
> 
> http://www.rexflo.net/products/zowie-gear-g-tf-x-gaming-mousepad-pre-order-now-ship-at-the-end-of-september-2015?variant=6523539713


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Have anyone bought from rexflo before? Are they trustworthy?


Indirectly through Amazon I purchased a ZA13 first. By the time I realized I wanted to try ZA12 it was past 30 day window for any type of return.

I'm not sure but I think (someone correct me if I'm wrong) Massdrop will be contacting Zowie directly for the bulk discount if the drop shows enough interest.


----------



## etplayer

Going through reviews it seems like the new rubber base zowie is using improves consistency a lot, the jitter tests look good too. How is the general control/tracking/accuracy and stopping of this pad?


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

It still not available on AmazonUS ;w;


----------



## nyshak

Yes, seems to be rather hard to come by. It is in stock @Zowie though. But 11 Euros for shipping in Europe...nah....


----------



## RDno1

Caseking should have had it by now, but it's still not there.


----------



## nyshak

They have it in stock now. Was probably just not updated over the weekend, but looks like they received it as planned on Friday.


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> They have it in stock now. Was probably just not updated over the weekend, but looks like they received it as planned on Friday.


Yup, mine is on the way.


----------



## zeflow

Got mine today boys! This mousepad is incredible...


----------



## Nivity

Still waiting for mine zz, release here in sweden got delayed to october 9th ;O


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Does this mousepad stick to your arm when you sweat in it?


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Does this mousepad stick to your arm when you sweat in it?


I only sweat on my hand so i'm not sure, but I have no issues with sticking at all.


----------



## Frutek

I've got this pad but it suffer from common problems to those high end pads. Because how it's packaged made it a bit rounded on the edges. Seems it won't be flattened after some time. Well I guess it's time to return it.


----------



## nyshak

I always solved that by putting down some heavy books on it for a couple of days with my G-TF Speed. Maybe this could do the trick for your pad too?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> I've got this pad but it suffer from common problems to those high end pads. Because how it's packaged made it a bit rounded on the edges. Seems it won't be flattened after some time. Well I guess it's time to return it.


I was under the assumption it laid flat right out of the box like the SR series. Wonder if anyone else is experiencing this with TFX?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I always solved that by putting down some heavy books on it for a couple of days with my G-TF Speed. Maybe this could do the trick for your pad too?


Exactly what I do. Usually 24-48 hours of constant weight will lay it flat.

Recent purchase of Taito Control which also has embroidered edges had same issue. Sort of laid flat after 3 days of weight.

It took over a week for it to lay flat all around finally with massaging the edges working it in daily. It lays flat now but I don't use it anyway.


----------



## nyshak

It is due the the stitched edges. The SR series does not suffer from this problem due to the non stitched edges. But once flatened stitched edges add to the longevity so I still consider them a plus. The only way to prevent this from happening is to ship it flat, but that would increase shipping costs I guess.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> It is due the the stitched edges. The SR series does not suffer from this problem due to the non stitched edges. But once flatened stitched edges add to the longevity so I still consider them a plus. The only way to prevent this from happening is to ship it flat, but that would increase shipping costs I guess.


Agree with embroidered edges adding to longevity to keep from fraying as long as it doesn't bother the wrist or arm part that lays on it.

Agree with shipping flat in a cardboard envelope like Artisan being only solution if it doesn't lay flat right away on it's own like SR series does even though rolled up. However Artisan's "Large" compares to other country's "medium" sizes. I think it's why they've been reluctant with XL size for shipping reasons. I personally don't mind to pay more for a flat shipped pad but that's not popular when your competing with other manufacturers.

I started a Massdrop on the G-TFX which is only up to 58 out of 200 to get it going right now. If it's successful and gets a price break there, I'm considering it just out of personal curiosity. In US we don't have stores that carry Zowie pads just to have a look see.


----------



## FreeElectron

@Ino.

How does it compare to the Puretrak talent?
Can you update the review including description of the differences between the behavior and characteristics of the mouse pad at the time of purchase and now?


----------



## Frutek

I did put some books on mousepad in hope it becomes flat. It didn't help in 2 days time. Then I contacted shop support where they told me to put pad back to box but rolled other way. This helped, pad became flat but unfortunately now it has some wrinkles on the sides where it was rounded. I'm going to exchange it to some other. Since I had QCK+ for so long I might try QCK Heavy now.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> @Ino.
> 
> How does it compare to the Puretrak talent?
> Can you update the review including description of the differences between the behavior and characteristics of the mouse pad at the time of purchase and now?


Not Ino but I do own both pads, the Talent and the GTF-X. Much like the old GTF from Zowie the GTF-X is *much* faster than the Talent. It is the fastest cloth pad I know, and I basically tried all of them except for Artisan pads (too expensive imo).

The new rubber base makes the GTF-X quite a bit softer than the old GTF series from Zowie, and thats great in my book. I am using it over my G-SR atm, also quite similar to the Talent but same rubber base as the GTF-X so imo better than a Talent.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Not Ino but I do own both pads, the Talent and the GTF-X. Much like the old GTF from Zowie the GTF-X is *much* faster than the Talent. It is the fastest cloth pad I know, and I basically tried all of them except for Artisan pads (too expensive imo).
> 
> The new rubber base makes the GTF-X quite a bit softer than the old GTF series from Zowie, and thats great in my book. I am using it over my G-SR atm, also quite similar to the Talent but same rubber base as the GTF-X so imo better than a Talent.


How consistent is it?
And how durable is it compared to the puretrak talent?


----------



## nyshak

Can't speak for the longevity of the GTF-X yet though, I only got it yesterday.

Very consistent, but you will have to deal with it not being completely flat on the outer edges for a couple of weeks. This is due to the stitched edges and it being rolled up in the packaging. This was the same with my old GTF Speed and only went away after quite some time (and some heavy books on it for a couple of days).

Longevity of the Speed was great, i cleaned it with a soft cloth soaked in a bit of water. The surface is very resistent to sweat and dust and will not suffer from this as much as other pads, or well, can be cleaned better.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Can't speak for the longevity of the GTF-X yet though, I only got it yesterday.
> 
> Very consistent, but you will have to deal with it not being completely flat on the outer edges for a couple of weeks. This is due to the stitched edges and it being rolled up in the packaging. This was the same with my old GTF Speed and only went away after quite some time (and some heavy books on it for a couple of days).
> 
> Longevity of the Speed was great, i cleaned it with a soft cloth soaked in a bit of water. The surface is very resistent to sweat and dust and will not suffer from this as much as other pads, or well, can be cleaned better.


How is the durability compared to the talent?
better or worse?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> @Ino.
> 
> How does it compare to the Puretrak talent?
> Can you update the review including description of the differences between the behavior and characteristics of the mouse pad at the time of purchase and now?


Compared to Talent: I'd say it's faster, but also more... coarse?
And I can't say much about durability as I only used it for a month and then went back to G-SR. That one is holding up quite well.


----------



## Deadeye

Why did you went back?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Why did you went back?


Because I like the surface of the G-SR better, I prefer those silky surfaces. My G-TF X is my backup pad.


----------



## zeflow

Mine flattened out by itself in about three days without any books or anything.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Compared to Talent: I'd say it's faster, but also more... coarse?
> And I can't say much about durability as I only used it for a month and then went back to G-SR. That one is holding up quite well.


How was it at the end of the month?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How was it at the end of the month?


Like day one really.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Like day one really.


ok, thanks.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> the GTF-X is *much* faster than the Talent. It is the fastest cloth pad I know [...] I am using it over my G-SR atm, also quite similar to the Talent but same rubber base as the GTF-X so imo better than a Talent.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Because I like the surface of the G-SR better, I prefer those silky surfaces. My G-TF X is my backup pad.


ok so the same consistent rubber base, different surface: g-txf is rough and fast, g-tf is silky and more controlled.

good question... i've been waiting for caseking to have them available and now i'm unsure which one to get. i mean, i'm happy with my talent, but its spongy base is definitely noticeable (as with any cloth pad using this standard base).

did you feel like you had to lower your sens due to the g-tfx being faster, compared to the g-tf or other cloth pads?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> ok so the same consistent rubber base, different surface: g-txf is rough and fast, g-tf is silky and more controlled.
> 
> good question... i've been waiting for caseking to have them available and now i'm unsure which one to get. i mean, i'm happy with my talent, but its spongy base is definitely noticeable (as with any cloth pad using this standard base).
> 
> did you feel like you had to lower your sens due to the g-tfx being faster, compared to the g-tf or other cloth pads?


I never mess with my sens these days, the way it is now just fits me and accommodating for new surfaces every time would mean relearn muscle memory etc. But the surface wasn't too fast and my sens is low enough that it doesn't make too much of a difference anyway.


----------



## RDno1

I have this pad as well. The build quality and the design are great. The size is awesome, there is no stupid logo and the stitched edges make sure the pad is probably very durable.

However, I'm not using this pad either at the moment. Although my G100s tracks well on the pad, it seems my frankenmouse (Zowie AM sensor), my FK, and my Kinzu V3 all have a bit of negative accel on it below their max tracking speeds. This isn't unusual but I was hoping it would be miraculous in terms of tracking. Perhaps the fact that it's not completely flat yet has an impact on tracking, too. I might use this in the future if I find the right mouse for it or maybe just because it's so large and well-made.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> ok so the same consistent rubber base, different surface: g-txf is rough and fast, g-tf is silky and more controlled.
> 
> good question... i've been waiting for caseking to have them available and now i'm unsure which one to get. i mean, i'm happy with my talent, but its spongy base is definitely noticeable (as with any cloth pad using this standard base).
> 
> did you feel like you had to lower your sens due to the g-tfx being faster, compared to the g-tf or other cloth pads?


G-SR is silky, GTF Speed is the predecessor for the GTF X and basically has the same surface, but a worse rubber base.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> G-SR is silky, GTF Speed is the predecessor for the GTF X and basically has the same surface, but a worse rubber base.


lol. i had the correct pads in mind but messed up the names. so it's the silky cloth g-sr vs the black g-tfx which appears to be made of a kind of diving suit material.

yep, i had a g-tf about 3 years ago and exchanged it for a talent as it didn't lay flat even after the heavy book therapy.

edit: i watched snow shovel's reviews of both pads, and lastly he stayed with the g-tfx over the g-sr.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

The G-TF was nice except for the rubber underside (which only worked on vey clean, smooth surface like glass).

I'm planning on picking up the G-TFX at some point. I like my Goliathus, but rather wish they fix the G-TF, which they did.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> The G-TF was nice except for the rubber underside (which only worked on vey clean, smooth surface like glass).
> 
> I'm planning on picking up the G-TFX at some point. I like my Goliathus, but rather wish they fix the G-TF, which they did.


Never had a problem with my G-TF on my wodden desk, it sticks like glue.
Using an Ikea Galant desk.

Most wooden desks are "smooth and clean" as well.


----------



## nyshak

I did not like the original GTF series due to the rubber base. It made the pad feel really hard and that became uncomfortable for me. I like that the GTFX is fast but you can still feel the soft rubber base beneath the surface. Not spongy like a standard base with air bubbles but still soft.

So in that sense, yes the GTFX feels raw, or even rough but it is definetly a soft pad.


----------



## Arizonian

I have G-SRDG, the bottom base is the same and is only second to Artisan bases IMO. No slipping, though I can't say anything about the TXR embroiderd edges and it's effects it might have over slipping personally not owning it.


----------



## AyeOkay

Why would someone pick this mousepad over a GS-R? More control =/= better? Why would I want a "faster" mousepad? Is it for twitch shooters? Just curious because I own a G-SR but I've never used a hybrid pad like this before so I don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> Why would someone pick this mousepad over a GS-R? More control =/= better? Why would I want a "faster" mousepad? Is it for twitch shooters? Just curious because I own a G-SR but I've never used a hybrid pad like this before so I don't know what I'm missing.


I prefer low static friction in fps. But even more so i prefer low friction in windows, moba, rts etc etc.
And I hate hardpads.

G tfx is the perfect mix between a hardpad and clothpad. (GT-F is to small though)


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> Why would someone pick this mousepad over a GS-R? More control =/= better? Why would I want a "faster" mousepad? Is it for twitch shooters? Just curious because I own a G-SR but I've never used a hybrid pad like this before so I don't know what I'm missing.


It comes down to personal preference. Its not something where I for example could say: I hit x% better with the GTF-X than with the G-SR. But, I do feel more comfortable while tracking with hitscan weapons in QL using the GTF-X. In the end, you need both pads to decide for yourself.

There are some objective differences. The GTF-X is faster, has lower static friction. The G-SR offers more control. But what works best for you is up to you.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> It comes down to personal preference. Its not something where I for example could say: I hit x% better with the GTF-X than with the G-SR. *But, I do feel more comfortable while tracking with hitscan weapons in QL using the GTF-X*. In the end, you need both pads to decide for yourself.
> 
> There are some objective differences. The GTF-X is faster, has lower static friction. The G-SR offers more control. But what works best for you is up to you.


excellent point. low static friction is important for small adjustments. my tracking aim sucks, so i ordered a g-tfx.


----------



## anachronton

Bought the GTF-X directly from Zowie, received it just yesterday and first impressions are good. I have previously played on cloth and plastic (switching between PureTrak Talent and FUNC 1030v2 lately) and the GTF-X feels like a decent compromise. I love its more uniform static friction compared to Talent and added softness i.e. better stopping control compared to 1030. My ZA11 has no issues with tracking on it. So I'd recommend to try the pad out if curiosity is there.


----------



## AyeOkay

I'm leaning towards ordering this. But is it true hybrid pads wear away mouse feet like hard pads? Not a huge deal but something I need to know.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> I'm leaning towards ordering this. But is it true hybrid pads wear away mouse feet like hard pads? Not a huge deal but something I need to know.


I used the original G-TF Speed for months and never had to replace my mouse feet. I don't see how the GTF-X would be any different on that front, as the surface is the same but the base even softer.
My guess is that you will have to replace the feet eventually but basically not more than with any other _cloth_ pad. Even if they wear out sooner I doubt you will be able to reproduce this consistenly as such things depend much more on how much you play in a given time. So this will differ greatly from user to user.


----------



## SoFGR

ordered mine yesterday, any advice on keeping it clean and mean ?


----------



## danielhowk

Hi i was actually deciding between Razer Goliathus (control edition) and Gtfx.
could anyone tell me which is better generally? to decide. thanks


----------



## FreeElectron

I am considering to get another mousepad (or two).
I am currently checking zowie's line up.

Zowie TF-X
Zowie TF ROUGH
Zowie TF SPEED
Zowie SR
What are the differences between them when it comes to

Static friction (start moving friction) (Lower is better)
Movement friction (Lower is better)
Friction consistency (Friction behavior not changing after intensive use)
Clean-ability
Are there any other pads that i should consider?

@Ino. Could you also include a video showing a standard mouse sliding on the tested mousepad to show the pad's friction?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I am considering to get another mousepad (or two).
> I am currently checking zowie's line up.
> 
> Zowie TF-X
> Zowie TF ROUGH
> Zowie TF SPEED
> Zowie SR
> What are the differences between them when it comes to
> 
> Static friction (start moving friction) (Lower is better)
> Movement friction (Lower is better)
> Friction consistency (Friction behavior not changing after intensive use)
> Clean-ability
> Are there any other pads that i should consider?
> 
> @Ino. Could you also include a video showing a standard mouse sliding on the tested mousepad to show the pad's friction?


I'll try when I'm back home again, but I won't be before next week. So maybe Tuesday next week :/

Otherwise for all the points above I'd say G-TF X has lowest friction, highest friction consistency and is easiest to clean. I just don't like the feeling on my hand


----------



## Nivity

Been using the GTF-X now for a few days and I love it.
Low friction, both initial and continuous. The feel is great, not to hard not to soft.
I prefer the stitched edges over the likes of QCK which is super sharp before it gets worn in.

My new daily mousepad for sure.


----------



## FreeElectron

Where can i buy it from?


----------



## Ino.

http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=where2buy

In Germany it's commonly available on caseking.de, that's where I buy most of my Zowie stuff.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=where2buy
> 
> In Germany it's commonly available on caseking.de, that's where I buy most of my Zowie stuff.


Are there any sellers in the US?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are there any sellers in the US?


I don't know








A quick search only showed the P-TF X being available at Rexflo. Guess it will come to the others eventually.


----------



## hza

He jus posted the link "WHERE 2 BUY", but if it's easier for you -> http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=where2buy&p=north-america&n=57

**Edit** You mean't the G-TF X, if any seller has it available.... My mistake.


----------



## Pirx

nice to read that it's a quality pad.

got mine a few days ago and it wouldn't stay flat because of the embroidering. it stayed raised a few mm at the edges even after the heavy book therapy. i couldn't play like that. but quite sturdy material. so i laid it between 2 heavy boards and put about 50 kg of water bottles on them. forgot it there, should be perfectly flat by now


----------



## SoFGR

started using mine a few hours ago, thankfully it was not too rough for my skin like power RX hayate otsu hien etc.

managed to flatten it out pretty quick, so far so good.



how do u clean yours ino ???


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

How does this pad compare to silicone hybrid pads (e.g. Roccat Hiro)?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> how do u clean yours ino ???


Damp micro fiber cloth


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Damp micro fiber cloth


How is the lod with 3310 mice?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Damp micro fiber cloth
> 
> 
> 
> How is the lod with 3310 mice?
Click to expand...

Stops tracking just over 1 CD for my with my KPM.
It is a taaaad higher lod then on a QCK Heavy. But not much at least with KPM with 3310.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Stops tracking just over 1 CD for my with my KPM.
> It is a taaaad higher lod then on a QCK Heavy. But not much at least with KPM with 3310.


How does it compare LOD wise with the puretrak talent and the 3310?
Higher? Lower?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How is the lod with 3310 mice?


You can adjust LOD via software on most 3310 mice and even on Zowies with certain button combinations. With the FK1 for example it was like this
Quote:


> My experience with the modes:
> 
> Cloth mode on Qck+: 1 CD
> Plastic mode on Qck+: did not track at 1 CD height
> Original mode: 2 CD


So it goes from <~1 mm to 2.4 ~mm.


----------



## trism

Zowies are kinda bad when it comes to LOD on some pads. For example QcK does not work _really_ well for the Zowies even on the higher LOD setting (tested 3 QcK's with 3 different Zowie 3310 models). No problem for the KPM because its manual calibration is superior over Zowies two presets. However, most pads work just fine and I can't say anything about the Talent.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> You can adjust LOD via software on most 3310 mice and even on Zowies with certain button combinations. With the FK1 for example it was like this
> So it goes from <~1 mm to 2.4 ~mm.


I meant. How is the LOD of the GTFX with the 3310 mice (like the Avior 7000 and the KPM) compared to the puretrak talent with the same mice?










Also, Are there any tracking issues with it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hza*
> 
> He jus posted the link "WHERE 2 BUY", but if it's easier for you -> http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=where2buy&p=north-america&n=57
> 
> **Edit** You mean't the G-TF X, if any seller has it available.... My mistake.


Rexflo.net has em but, i am not sure if they are trustworthy.

rexflo.net || ZOWIE GEAR P-TF X Gaming Mousepad
rexflo.net || ZOWIE GEAR G-TF X Gaming Mousepad


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Im pretty sure Rexflo is legit http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=where2buy&p=north-america&n=57
They're asking far too much for shipping tho.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

@HiTechPixel how does the G-TF X rubber layer compare to Artisan's SOFT/MID?


----------



## phrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> How does this pad compare to silicone hybrid pads (e.g. Roccat Hiro)?


I'd like to know this too, I quite like silicon hybrids and their durability/cleanability/static friction is amazing but they're all too small and too little dynamic friction for me


----------



## Travee

I decided to try the GTF-X today. I would say the speed of the GTF-X and plastic Steelseries S&S is almost the same.This is my first cloth pad in a loooooong time and I still have to get used to the material and sound, so I cant say yet if the GTF-X is going to be my main mousepad or not. I do hope this mousepad wont attract pet hair. I have 6 cats and I dont want to daily clean my hardware









*EDIT AFTER 2 HOURS IN USE:* OK! perhaps the GTF-X attracts pet hair, perhaps not, but it definitely does attract cats! One of my cats loves the smell of the GTF-X


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

How does the stopping power on the G-TF X compare to the S&S?


----------



## Travee

Stopping power compared to the S&S feels the same. Right now the GTF-X is a bit out of control, because I am using new mouse feet bought fom Takasta. I figure I need to wear those down a bit in order to find the perfect control for me. I had the same issue with the S&S.

Do note that the S&S is a bit more grainy than other plastic pads (more control).

This is my opinion of course.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travee*
> 
> I decided to try the GTF-X today. I would say the speed of the GTF-X and plastic Steelseries S&S is almost the same.This is my first cloth pad in a loooooong time and I still have to get used to the material and sound, so I cant say yet if the GTF-X is going to be my main mousepad or not. I do hope this mousepad wont attract pet hair. I have 6 cats and I dont want to daily clean my hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT AFTER 2 HOURS IN USE:* OK! perhaps the GTF-X attracts pet hair, perhaps not, but it definitely does attract cats! One of my cats loves the smell of the GTF-X


lol
You can cover your pad with some plastic cover to avoid cat's hair on it (When not using it ofc). but, if the cat decides to remove the cover (with its claws) then you are screwed


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

I thought more grainy pads gave more speed due to lower surface contact. Thanks for your opinon tho.


----------



## Travee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> I thought more grainy pads gave more speed due to lower surface contact. Thanks for your opinon tho.


I have compared the S&S, 9HD and G440. S&S definitely offers more control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> Why would someone pick this mousepad over a GS-R? More control =/= better? Why would I want a "faster" mousepad? Is it for twitch shooters? Just curious because I own a G-SR but I've never used a hybrid pad like this before so I don't know what I'm missing.


I would like to answer this question as well and I know I'm a bit weird: I picked the GTF-X over the G-SR because I don't like silky. I'm always afraid that the silky stuff will attract pet hair. You should see my desk, it's super clean and minimalistic, so that cat hair (6 cats) wont find a chance to get stuck somewhere.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Do you only use plastic pads? I can see how a textured surface can provide more stability for your hand but the glide would be pretty darn fast.


----------



## Travee

When I think about it: Perhaps my S&S is slower because it's not so new anymore. It's very old actually. Nevertheless, I am happy the GTF-X feels te same in terms of speed and control. I hope I can get used to the thick soft material.


----------



## detto87

I got my G-TF X.
It's nice and all but doesn't lay flat, I have to wait and/or help.

So, I rolled it up the other way around. And I thought I destroyed the damn thing.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=159otc.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2onolt.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=3f6rfb.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=4vrq6w.jpg

It's very hard to take a picture of it. But you can see the waves of the top surface.
It's like the top surface isn't glued to the bottom (anymore) and is floating / waving on top of the bottom layer.

Rolled it up like it was packaged and fixated it with a rubber band so it stays like that and will check in a few hours if it still shows those wavey stripes. If it does it would be a real shame, as the performance and glide ist exactly how I wanted. It's also very good against sweaty arms/wrists.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I got my G-TF X.
> It's nice and all but doesn't lay flat, I have to wait and/or help.
> 
> So, I rolled it up the other way around. And I thought I destroyed the damn thing.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=159otc.jpg
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=2onolt.jpg
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=3f6rfb.jpg
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4vrq6w.jpg
> 
> It's very hard to take a picture of it. But you can see the waves of the top surface.
> It's like the top surface isn't glued to the bottom (anymore) and is floating / waving on top of the bottom layer.
> 
> Rolled it up like it was packaged and fixated it with a rubber band so it stays like that and will check in a few hours if it still shows those wavey stripes. If it does it would be a real shame, as the performance and glide ist exactly how I wanted. It's also very good against sweaty arms/wrists.


This happend to mine too on the inner side after I had that brilliant idea. Fun fact: someone here even said that the Zowie support suggests that method to flatten the pad. Well, to all those who are going to get this pad: *do not do this*. The ripples on mine were not much and have gone away mostly...after *weeks*. Depending on how hard you roll it up reversed it might be ruined.

Its an awesome pad but it need the "heavy-book" treatment for days and days and days to become flat. If you don't like to invest that, dont buy. But never ever ruin your purchase by trying to roll it up reversed.


----------



## SoFGR

damn ! hope you will find a way to get it back in shape, they're kinda pricey :/

mine layed flat after 2-3 days of usage, really dig the pad so far.


----------



## Aventadoor

Those marks go away with usage tho?
I got this pad myself, and I did it very slightly cause im lazy, and it went away after I brushed my finger over it


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I got my G-TF X.
> It's nice and all but doesn't lay flat, I have to wait and/or help.
> 
> So, I rolled it up the other way around. And I thought I destroyed the damn thing.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=159otc.jpg
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=2onolt.jpg
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=3f6rfb.jpg
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4vrq6w.jpg
> 
> It's very hard to take a picture of it. But you can see the waves of the top surface.
> It's like the top surface isn't glued to the bottom (anymore) and is floating / waving on top of the bottom layer.
> 
> Rolled it up like it was packaged and fixated it with a rubber band so it stays like that and will check in a few hours if it still shows those wavey stripes. If it does it would be a real shame, as the performance and glide ist exactly how I wanted. It's also very good against sweaty arms/wrists.


Did you ever find solution to this? i have the same issue.


----------



## detto87

Not really, sorry.


----------



## solz

Is there anybody who uses this pad in combination with the Steelseries Rival? and doesn't this pad ruin ur mouseskatez?


----------



## Ban13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Is there anybody who uses this pad in combination with the Steelseries Rival? and doesn't this pad ruin ur mouseskatez?


I don't use the SS Rival but I haven't noticed it eating stock Zowie skates or Hyperglide any faster or slower than Razer Gol. Only had it for about a month though.


----------



## pruik6

whats the difference between Zowie GTF-x and the GS-R ? they look similair whats the difference in glide?


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> whats the difference between Zowie GTF-x and the GS-R ? they look similair whats the difference in glide?


The GTFX might be the pad with the least amount of static friction. Meaning the mouse will move very fast right from the beginning of the movement. The pad is faster than most cloth pads for the rest of the motion too.
The downside is that to achieve that the surface feels rougher and harder (though the new rubber base has lessened the latter a bit compared to the predecessor). The GSR will be slower in general, have a higher static friction at the beginning of every swipe but will feel smoother. Due to it being slower it might also give more control.

Bottom line: Both are great, depends on what you like more.


----------



## pruik6

Thank you great explanation!


----------



## Gech

What's the difference between Zowie G-TFX vs Zowie G-TF ROugh vs Zowie G-TF Speed?


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> What's the difference between Zowie G-TFX vs Zowie G-TF ROugh vs Zowie G-TF Speed?


G-TF X is basically the G-TF Speed surface with the G-SR's base and stitched edges.


----------



## a5page

Best mousepad ever made!!


----------



## SquallPT

Great review, I love this mousepad. Can you guys give me any tips on how to clean the mousepad? Just a lightly damped cloth will do ?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquallPT*
> 
> Great review, I love this mousepad. Can you guys give me any tips on how to clean the mousepad? Just a lightly damped cloth will do ?


Should do the trick. I use a microfiber cloth.


----------



## SquallPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Should do the trick. I use a microfiber cloth.


Thanks for the quick answer, will try that.


----------



## Nivity

Still use this pad as daily pad now, took many years but I finally found my main pad.
Not bought a single pad since this, I still have like 30+ different older pads stored away.

Best pad ever made









Now I just have to wait until my perfect mouse comes out and I'm set, or I will die before it comes out


----------



## ThomasMW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SquallPT*
> 
> Great review, I love this mousepad. Can you guys give me any tips on how to clean the mousepad? Just a lightly damped cloth will do ?


You can do that. From time to time you can also wash it with shampoo, no issues here.


----------



## Ban13

I've been using this pad for some time now and really love it. It has very low static friction which makes tracking aim feel a lot smoother, especially with fast side-to-side movements (opponent dodging).

Faster movements, such as flicks are very comfortable and although it has low friction it gives enough feedback to be precise, I much prefer it over Razer Gol. Speed. I can flick a lot faster and still feel like I have higher control over the mouse than on Razer.

I can confirm it's spill resistant and it doesn't "soak" all the dirt, I simply swipe it with a new paining brush









Mine wasn't flat at all out of the box and didn't go flat even after weeks of leaving book on top of it over night. I solved it by putting a towel on top of it and ironing the towel for some time. Since then it has been laying perfectly flat. That's the only possible downside I can think of.


----------



## Elrick

Purchased a brand NEW - PTF-X model which is similar to this one that was reviewed and guess what, it has the biggest creases along it's whole length like some one drove a truck over it.

The surface now has 3 distinct creases which can be felt by any hand and mouse that goes over them. Think I've been gypped here with this product because if it creases this easily within it's own packaging, then why buy it?

Every mouse pad I've bought over the years is perfectly FLAT with no creases, yet today I was confronted with what looks like the poorest quality pad ever.

This baby is now heading back for a FULL refund today. Won't tolerate poor quality especially for the money that was spent on this







.


----------



## ThomasMW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Purchased a brand NEW - PTF-X model which is similar to this one that was reviewed and guess what, it has the biggest creases along it's whole length like some one drove a truck over it.
> 
> The surface now has 3 distinct creases which can be felt by any hand and mouse that goes over them. Think I've been gypped here with this product because if it creases this easily within it's own packaging, then why buy it?
> 
> Every mouse pad I've bought over the years is perfectly FLAT with no creases, yet today I was confronted with what looks like the poorest quality pad ever.
> 
> This baby is now heading back for a FULL refund today. Won't tolerate poor quality especially for the money that was spent on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have to admin one of my G-TF X has this type of thing in one place. I did not pay too much attention to that though.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasMW*
> 
> I have to admin one of my G-TF X has this type of thing in one place. I did not pay too much attention to that though.


This pad basically feels like one of my old jumpers with heaps of creases. The downside of the creases, it interferes with the free flowing movement of the mouse plus the pad moves when the mouse hits one of the creases







.

Absolutely ridiculous that a mouse pad becomes unusable under my G900. Already launched the Paypal claim so need to await the count down for a refund.


----------



## ThomasMW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> This pad basically feels like one of my old jumpers with heaps of creases. The downside of the creases, it interferes with the free flowing movement of the mouse plus the pad moves when the mouse hits one of the creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Absolutely ridiculous that a mouse pad becomes unusable under my G900. Already launched the Paypal claim so need to await the count down for a refund.


Mine was/is not that bad.


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> This pad basically feels like one of my old jumpers with heaps of creases. The downside of the creases, it interferes with the free flowing movement of the mouse plus the pad moves when the mouse hits one of the creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Absolutely ridiculous that a mouse pad becomes unusable under my G900. Already launched the Paypal claim so need to await the count down for a refund.


You probably got a faulty one. Exchange it. I do not have any creases at all. (except for the small ones i caused myself when rolling it the opposite way - do not do this!)
You can however fix it just by wrapping the mouse pad in a towel and use an iron on low settings. Keep increasing the heat slowly but gradually if nothing happens.
Just be wary of putting too much pressure and heat.

That said, I love this mouse pad! Never used a cloth pad before and only been using hard pads and i feel this was the perfect choice.
Not as fast as a hard pad though, but you exchange that for better durability and higher control. It is however probably the fastest cloth pad available. (i think?)


----------



## Nivity

Then you got a faulty one, quite simple.

I don't have any creases at ALL on my G-tfx, zero.

It took a few days to lay 100% flat from first opening it yeah,I put some books on it and it lays 100% flat after that .

Better quality then pretty much any pad I ever owned before in stitching, surface etc.


----------



## FreeElectron

Is there a difference between ZOWIE GTF-X and ZOWIE by BenQ GTF-X?


----------



## detto87

BenQ one has a red logo instead of a white .... and it costs more ?? XD Good job BenQ .....


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> It took a few days to lay 100% flat from first opening it yeah,I put some books on it and it lays 100% flat after that .
> 
> Better quality then pretty much any pad I ever owned before in stitching, surface etc.


Went back to my Artisan's simply because there is nothing out there that comes close to the quality and finish of any Jap-Made Artisan Pad.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> It took a few days to lay 100% flat from first opening it yeah,I put some books on it and it lays 100% flat after that .
> 
> Better quality then pretty much any pad I ever owned before in stitching, surface etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to my Artisan's simply because there is nothing out there that comes close to the quality and finish of any Jap-Made Artisan Pad.
Click to expand...

Tried a few pads from Artisan but never found one I liked personally ;/
Don't think the quality is special either, Zowies pads have just as high quality from my usage.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Tried a few pads from Artisan but never found one I liked personally ;/
> Don't think the quality is special either, Zowies pads have just as high quality from my usage.


For those who like hardpads, shiden kai is quite something. Never seen any pad so nice. Sadly I personally like clothpads more. The hayate went bad in like 6- 10 months...


----------



## maximdymok

Ordered the PTF-X today. I'm using an aluminum pad currently and I love the glide/low friction... when there's no dust on it. I have to literally wipe it off before every match otherwise dust collects on it and grinds under my mouse, making glide terrible or scratching mouse feet. Finally fed up with it so I'm going back to cloth, and this pad seems promising. Hopefully the glide on it lasts (usually most cloth pads wear out in like a month and the glide in the middle changes for me).

Thanks for the review Ino!


----------



## aayman_farzand

This pad is really something and deserves more attention. I love the speed. The reason I moved to hard pads is because of speed and consistency, hopefully this will hold up well. Long term users, can you comment on whether the glide changed significantly after 6+ months of usage?

I feel like the diagonal glide is slightly faster than horizontal/vertical glide. Not a big issue though.

My pad is fully flat yet and just slightly bending them the other way around has helped substantially. I applied too much pressure on one side by mistake and it did form a crease. It went away after an hour or so, I'd be careful about applying pressure when rolled up.

The side stitches does not irritate my wrist at all whereas the edge on the G640 bothered me a LOT. The price might seem high, but I find more value in this than the G640.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Tried a few pads from Artisan but never found one I liked personally ;/
> Don't think the quality is special either, Zowies pads have just as high quality from my usage.


You really don't know what quality is sunshine







.

Have tried the Zowie PTF-X pad and it was so badly creased really not worth placing upon any desk. It stayed that way for more than a week and I get idiot suggestions from people about putting it under my truck for a month, to flatten it out further.

Cheaper and quicker to send it back from where I bought it from than literally not have a working mouse pad. Serves them right for rolling it into a small narrow box and then hoping it would roll out totally flat. Number one feature for any mouse pad, is to have it sit 100% flat to the desktop. Plus it also has to have a sticky rubber backside to hold onto any surface whether it be Marble, Glass or Polished Walnut.

The Zowie example skids across any surface whilst the Artisan pads stay put, like it's glued solid to the surface, you can't move it sideways at all compared to the cheap quality rubbish from Zowie.

Have tonnes of mouse pads from just about every dodgy manufacturer from around the globe and the Zowie stood out as rock bottom garbage, with a fancy tag sewn on the side. The Artisan Pads are perfect in every respect because people who really appreciate quality tend to know it straight away, just like fine wine, cars and trucks.


----------



## aayman_farzand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Have tonnes of mouse pads from just about every dodgy manufacturer from around the globe and the Zowie stood out as rock bottom garbage, with a fancy tag sewn on the side. The Artisan Pads are perfect in every respect because people who really appreciate quality tend to know it straight away, just like fine wine, cars and trucks.


Any chance you used Shiden VE and Shiden Kai?

I had the VE, the glide was amazing but the pad started to pop out glass particles after about 6 months of use. If the Shiden Kai lasts longer, maybe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Elrick Im fairly sure your case must be super special and you just received a very bad copy. There are so many of us with perfect pads. I dont know why you are blowing this so out of proportion? Just replace it and Im sure you would get a perfect one. Cheers!


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

At least it's not that one A4tech branded mat test-gear.pl recently reviewed, site's down atm, so maybe he will come by and explain.

Anyway, they spent literally a month trying everything to make the mouse mat flat to no avail.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> Any chance you used Shiden VE and Shiden Kai?
> 
> I had the VE, the glide was amazing but the pad started to pop out glass particles after about 6 months of use. If the Shiden Kai lasts longer, maybe I'll give it a shot.


VE just has a different base. Surface is the same. Imo Hayaye Otsu is the best, mine has not waned one bit and I am very aggressive with my pads.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Tried a few pads from Artisan but never found one I liked personally ;/
> Don't think the quality is special either, Zowies pads have just as high quality from my usage.
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know what quality is sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Have tried the Zowie PTF-X pad and it was so badly creased really not worth placing upon any desk. It stayed that way for more than a week and I get idiot suggestions from people about putting it under my truck for a month, to flatten it out further.
> 
> Cheaper and quicker to send it back from where I bought it from than literally not have a working mouse pad. Serves them right for rolling it into a small narrow box and then hoping it would roll out totally flat. Number one feature for any mouse pad, is to have it sit 100% flat to the desktop. Plus it also has to have a sticky rubber backside to hold onto any surface whether it be Marble, Glass or Polished Walnut.
> 
> The Zowie example skids across any surface whilst the Artisan pads stay put, like it's glued solid to the surface, you can't move it sideways at all compared to the cheap quality rubbish from Zowie.
> 
> Have tonnes of mouse pads from just about every dodgy manufacturer from around the globe and the Zowie stood out as rock bottom garbage, with a fancy tag sewn on the side. The Artisan Pads are perfect in every respect because people who really appreciate quality tend to know it straight away, just like fine wine, cars and trucks.
Click to expand...

I kinda do sunshine.
So you tried ONE pad and then you make the decision that they all suck etc? #logic rofl.

I have a GTF-X right nere, with ZERO creases.
I have a few other Zowie pads as well, with ZERO creases. Guess I am lucky huh.

Then I had a hayate which was a dust magnet for some reason and I clean often, the edges are far from zowie quality.
The stitching on Zowies pads are perfect.

Also tried shiden kai which was ok, but nothing amazing. Prefer the GTF-X glide by far.

And also, I have had 3 desks, and the pad is glued 100% to the desk, from glossy surface to more hard wood.

So thanks, but I will continue to use my 100% quality Zowie pads over Artisan which I never liked at all.

Ps. I tried pads from every decent manufacturer for many many years.
Zowie = top quality in every regard, but please keep ranting about your 1 bad zowie pad you somehow got sunshine


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> Any chance you used Shiden VE and Shiden Kai?


Currently have a Shiden Kai attached to a PC downstairs and it's still in good condition after some years.

Bought a Hayabusa XSOFT M Bright Black which is perfect for those wanting soft cloth-like performance but I'm not too attached to it, so it sits on a terminal at the far end of the house.

Also have a Raiden XSOFT L Coffee Brown and it seems to have a slightly firmer surface with less give, compared to the Hayabusa series.

The Shippuotsu MID L Japan Violet colour is quite nice because it definitely goes with the G900 with ease, so far liking this pad a lot, need to keep using it for another month or two before giving it a thumbs up on it's performance.

Don't like the Gale SOFT L Japan Violet because it's way too soft. I could almost sleep upon it because it's not firm enough to be an actual mouse pad but perfect as a substitute head rest







.

These are the latest models currently available and they shine compared to most other mouse pads. I'm no zealot wanting only one type of mouse pad, I like heaps of them and apply only certain mice to operate upon them. Just depends on my mood and emotion at the time.


----------



## maximdymok

Got it today.. seems to be absolute garbage so far. Not much better than the QcK. WAY too much friction, and it feels almost "sticky", it's extremely hard to get your mouse to move on this thing. Lift off distance seems to be too low now, my G100s skips sometimes if I hold it lightly (which you have to do otherwise you need to use a ton of force to move it). It's still not fully flattened out though so I'll put it under some books and hopefully it will get better. Otherwise it's $25 down the toilet :/

Don't know, maybe the original wasn't like this but the G/PTF-X is definitely a "control" type pad. Comparing it to the QcK it feels almost the same, just rougher. My Goliathus Control feels like it has less static friction and it's "harder" so my mouse doesn't sink into it at least, which is nice.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> Got it today.. seems to be absolute garbage so far. Not much better than the QcK. WAY too much friction, and it feels almost "sticky", it's extremely hard to get your mouse to move on this thing. Lift off distance seems to be too low now, my G100s skips sometimes if I hold it lightly (which you have to do otherwise you need to use a ton of force to move it). It's still not fully flattened out though so I'll put it under some books and hopefully it will get better. Otherwise it's $25 down the toilet :/
> 
> Don't know, maybe the original wasn't like this but the G/PTF-X is definitely a "control" type pad. Comparing it to the QcK it feels almost the same, just rougher. My Goliathus Control feels like it has less static friction and it's "harder" so my mouse doesn't sink into it at least, which is nice.


It's been quite a while since I used mine, but when my mouse was on it and I tipped it with my fingers it would slide across the pad further than on the G-SR or Qck.


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It's been quite a while since I used mine, but when my mouse was on it and I tipped it with my fingers it would slide across the pad further than on the G-SR or Qck.


If I tip it to the side my sensitivity changes since the sensor is basically at the very edge of the LOD. If I swipe quickly it just totally goes haywire and I end up looking at the ceiling.


----------



## Nivity

I have a QCK heavy, goliathus speed and gtfx right next to me atm. Gtfx is by far faster then either of the two.
Both initial friction and continuous friction is lower on gtfx. Stopping power is also worse then qck heavy, which equals lower friction aka less control then QCK heavy. But that was always the case on faster pads like the previous GT, hardpads etc.

The lod is also higher on the gtfx then on the QCK heavy for me with both Rival 100 and KPM, which is the 1 thing I don't like, so kinda funny you get lower lod when I get higher on my 2 "main" mice


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I have a QCK heavy, goliathus speed and gtfx right next to me atm. Gtfx is by far faster then either of the two.
> Both initial friction and continuous friction is lower on gtfx. Stopping power is also worse then qck heavy, which equals lower friction aka less control then QCK heavy. But that was always the case on faster pads like the previous GT, hardpads etc.
> 
> The lod is also higher on the gtfx then on the QCK heavy for me with both Rival 100 and KPM, which is the 1 thing I don't like, so kinda funny you get lower lod when I get higher on my 2 "main" mice


Well, I'd say it's a BIT faster than QcK, but not by much. You also have a heavy while I have a standard QcK which is not a soft so your mouse doesn't sink into it as much. The Zowie is actually a bit softer than the standard QcK and if you apply a bit of pressure on the mouse the feet sink right in. Coming from a hard pad it's a huge increase in friction, and I guess objectively it might not be that bad but my expectations were that it would have much faster glide.

Also the LOD might be the same as QcK but the pad still isn't perfectly flat, so maybe part of the mouse is on a raised section and it makes the sensor move away further from the pad. Dunno why everyone likes it lower, for me high LOD was never a problem - I just lift my mouse higher when I want to re-adjust. But low LOD is annoying because if I hover my mouse slightly above the pad, it loses track of it. I use fingertip grip and sometimes I lift the front of the mouse off while the back stays up, so it's quite annoying for it to not sense the pad from that distance anymore









It's not surprising that the LOD is lower though as cloth pads almost always have worse tracking than hard pads, so there's probably nothing Zowie could do about it.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> Well, I'd say it's a BIT faster than QcK, but not by much. You also have a heavy while I have a standard QcK which is not a soft so your mouse doesn't sink into it as much. The Zowie is actually a bit softer than the standard QcK and if you apply a bit of pressure on the mouse the feet sink right in. Coming from a hard pad it's a huge increase in friction, and I guess objectively it might not be that bad but my expectations were that it would have much faster glide.
> 
> Also the LOD might be the same as QcK but the pad still isn't perfectly flat, so maybe part of the mouse is on a raised section and it makes the sensor move away further from the pad. Dunno why everyone likes it lower, for me high LOD was never a problem - I just lift my mouse higher when I want to re-adjust. But low LOD is annoying because if I hover my mouse slightly above the pad, it loses track of it. I use fingertip grip and sometimes I lift the front of the mouse off while the back stays up, so it's quite annoying for it to not sense the pad from that distance anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not surprising that the LOD is lower though as cloth pads almost always have worse tracking than hard pads, so there's probably nothing Zowie could do about it.


Just to clarify: with tipping I did not mean tilting the mouse, rather pushing it gently.

I always intended to make a comparison of the static friction of the pads by tilting the pads and seeing at which angle the mouse starts moving by itself, but somehow I always forget this when I would have time to actually do it...


----------



## m4gg0t

Got this pad a long with a EC2A yesterday. I must say i like love it. Provides a little less speed then a Razer Destructor 2 that i use, but with a lot more control which was what i was aiming for to get ready for Overwatch. However my pad has some crease/fold lines towards the left and right edges, hope they disappear in time. Also due to the way they rolled it up in the box it doesn't stay flat on my table.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> However my pad has some crease/fold lines towards the left and right edges, hope they disappear in time. Also due to the way they rolled it up in the box it doesn't stay flat on my table.


This seems to appear more often recently. If this doesn't go away I'd recommend contacting Zowie for an exchange.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> This seems to appear more often recently. If this doesn't go away I'd recommend contacting Zowie for an exchange.


I'll have to go to the distributer as they handle warranty.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I'll have to go to the distributer as they handle warranty.


Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I meant.


In Singapore that's going to be a pain...


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Just to clarify: with tipping I did not mean tilting the mouse, rather pushing it gently.
> 
> I always intended to make a comparison of the static friction of the pads by tilting the pads and seeing at which angle the mouse starts moving by itself, but somehow I always forget this when I would have time to actually do it...


Ah, that's what you meant. I did some crude measurements and it seems like the order in from least tilt needed for the mouse to slide to most tilt needed, the pads rank like so: Speed by Surface (my old aluminum pad), Zowie PTF-X, Goliathus Control, QcK, Allsop Raindrop. I got new feet yesterday for my mouse and that seemed to help a bit, they are not as "polished" as the ones I had before so there's no more "sticky" feeling to the pad.

Goliathus still feels kind of better (I think it's due to the harder backing it has, whereas the Zowie has a soft back), if only it didn't have the stupid logo in the middle which noticeably changes the glide and makes it much, much worse than on the edges of the pad.. Dammit Razer, why must you do this to me.


----------



## JackCY

How is the durability of this pad?
Compared to other pads how much scratchy is the top surface? For me QCK is rough, Taito is OK, where does G-TFX fall in compared to these or other pads you can compare to?

Thanks.


----------



## Nivity

Durability and surface texture is two very different things.
Durability is top notch. The surface is rough, since its a hybrid pad.
QCK is very smooth, so no idea where you get the "scratchy" thing from









If you want a super smooth surface texture of the pad then GTF-X is very far from that.


----------



## JackCY

Well QCK the old one I have at least from 2006 has surface in this shape: ||||||||||||||||||||||||||
So in one direction it scratches as you go over the lines of fabric and in the other it's smooth.
Taito on the other hand is woven like an XXXXXXXXXXX and the surface glides nicely for a finger going over it.
Performance wise the QCK IMHO better than Taito after being used for a while so while the surface may be more rough to a finger mouse glides better and more consistently.
Still I like to know how rough the pad is to a hand since my hand gets in contact with the pad and a rough one if rough on the hand.
From the photos I see of G-TFX I would say the surface is a kind of bumpy ++++++++++

Durability is nice that's good, will have to check and see how the roughness is, anyone got close up pictures comparing to say QCK?
Did they change the surface on new QCKs? I have one old remaining that I cut down in size after it was peeling off on the edges, Taito on the other hand has edges OKish but I do not like Taito... the glide changes based on where dust or wear? is and the stupid rubber logo prevents me from flipping it and using it in 2 of the 4 possible directions. I don't want any logos on a pad ever again. QCK the old one had a printed logo that didn't affect anything. Thought the same about Taito until it arrived... nope god damn raised rubber logo and no one ever mentions this stuff in reviews.


----------



## ncck

QCK scratches the mouse feet for sure, but it is a smooth glide

I also think sensors pick up it's texture better, but the downside is most of the time you will get one with 'hills' (a bump you can feel) because of whatever is used as the middle layer (QCK HEAVY)


----------



## JackCY

Oh, I had my eye on QCK heavy as a potential candidate, my old QCK is the normal large 2mm thick one, what remains of it is about half the size of original because the edges I cut off over and over as they started to peel. Taito was pretty bad when it comes to new high sense mouse due to it's shiny surface it seemed to blind some mice like Mionix and the backside same as QCK is subpar IMHO, doesn't grip well and pad moves under the mouse.
I'm fine otherwise with fast surfaces such as lacquered wood, I can adapt to surface speed, resistance.


----------



## m4gg0t

Gtfx is a rough pad, but since I've been using a hardpad im used to it. Gives the same performance but with more control.


----------



## viowastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Durability is top notch.


Disagree 100%

Pad felt significantly differently in the middle, the area that is mainly used, after just a day or two. After a couple of weeks of use it was night and day difference.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> Disagree 100%
> 
> Pad felt significantly differently in the middle, the area that is mainly used, after just a day or two. After a couple of weeks of use it was night and day difference.


What are top 3 pads in your opinion? Just curious.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Durability is top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree 100%
> 
> Pad felt significantly differently in the middle, the area that is mainly used, after just a day or two. After a couple of weeks of use it was night and day difference.
Click to expand...

Mine is the same all over the surface, compared to many other pads that feel very different.
I used my G-TFX for months and the surface is the same all over the pad.

Maybe I got a good pad or something, because I have 0 creases, no problems at all with the pad. 100% quality compared to most other pads.

Same with G-SR that friend bought on release (the newer stitched version) and is also perfect.

Maybe you use razorblades as skatez.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Mine is the same all over the surface, compared to many other pads that feel very different.
> I used my G-TFX for months and the surface is the same all over the pad.
> 
> Maybe I got a good pad or something, because I have 0 creases, no problems at all with the pad. 100% quality compared to most other pads.
> 
> Same with G-SR that friend bought on release (the newer stitched version) and is also perfect.
> 
> Maybe you use razorblades as skatez.


How did you get it flat?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> How did you get it flat?


Suspect he parked a truck over it and left it there for a month or so







.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Suspect he parked a truck over it and left it there for a month or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wouldn't be surprised honestly. I like the pad, but it still curls on the sides even after a month of use. Moved on to other, flatter pads.


----------



## viowastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> What are top 3 pads in your opinion? Just curious.


Top in terms of what? I'm still reluctantly using my GTF-X until I can find something better. I'm not saying the pad is complete garbage, but the difference of glide in the middle vs the sides cannot be overstated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Mine is the same all over the surface, compared to many other pads that feel very different.
> I used my G-TFX for months and the surface is the same all over the pad.
> 
> Maybe I got a good pad or something, because I have 0 creases, no problems at all with the pad. 100% quality compared to most other pads.
> 
> Same with G-SR that friend bought on release (the newer stitched version) and is also perfect.
> 
> Maybe you use razorblades as skatez.




Give regards to the magical zowie fairy who provides you, and only you, with this magical pad.


----------



## JackCY

I have not seen one cloth pad ever that would be resistant to dirt. Most are resistant to wear but none to dirt and you need to wash them every few months. I washed my Roccat Taito and it's almost back to stock, only the part that is bent over table keeps the dirt in that crease because a hand is sliding over that crease all the time.

*viowastaken:* can you make a picture of your pad? Is it very dirty? Did you spill something on it ages ago? Or is it that you are very sensitive to the changes? I sure could say the same about all cloth pads after a week if I was to mention every tiny noticeable detail and difference. But that's like saying oh no my monitor surface collected dust after just one week therefore it is bad. Trying to understand what your surface review is based on.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> Top in terms of what? I'm still reluctantly using my GTF-X until I can find something better. I'm not saying the pad is complete garbage, but the difference of glide in the middle vs the sides cannot be overstated.


I meant overall. Which pads do you enjoy using the most.


----------



## gene-z

How do you guys clean your pad? Are these machine washable?


----------



## JackCY

I've never put any of my pads into a washing machine, if you do use the shortest and most gentle setting and add something else it I guess too otherwise it's a waste and it will just fly around the machine like mad.
What I do is soak it in hot water from the tap, in a tub or in a bucket with washing machine detergent, or just use hand soap, make sure the cloth is in water and let it soak a while until water cools down. Clean it with a large brush I dunno what it's for, cleaning, shoes who knows a large brush that doesn't scratch cloth but is not too soft. Spray it with a shower on some sharp jet setting from the shower to clean it and let it soak again in clean hot water, clean it again after it cools down and spray it clean. This gets most of the stuff off of the cloth but not all depending on what you spilled on it or if you constantly brush your hand over a small area. Some cloth is easier to clean (Taito) than other (QCK) at least from visual inspection. QCK still usually glides better when used and dirty so don't let visuals fool you.

I would say officially no mouse pad is machine washable lol But it's often either some cleaning or buy a new one, your choice.


----------



## viowastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *viowastaken:* can you make a picture of your pad? Is it very dirty? Did you spill something on it ages ago? Or is it that you are very sensitive to the changes? I sure could say the same about all cloth pads after a week if I was to mention every tiny noticeable detail and difference. But that's like saying oh no my monitor surface collected dust after just one week therefore it is bad. Trying to understand what your surface review is based on.


I've tried washing my pads in several ways, both manually in the shower, and in the washing machine on a gentle setting. The difference in glide persisted after the wash on both the puretrak talent, goliathus speed, and the gtf-x.

For the goliathus speed, I might go so far as to say the glide was even worse after washing, if that's even possible. Definitely not improved though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> I meant overall. Which pads do you enjoy using the most.


For FPS games, in no particular order, GTF-X / Goliathus control / puretrak talent.


----------



## Ino.

I've had some pass through the wash, the Qck heavy, Puretrak talent and the UC50. If you add fabric softener you get that silky fresh glide on them again, especially on the Qck and UC50. However the UC50 was accidentally thrown in the wash with other clothes at a normal program and it must have folded in on itself in the wash which didn't go over so well at 1400 rpm spin cycle... Now it has a permanent crease in the middle.
So if you put it in the machine take a setting withou spin cycle at least.


----------



## viowastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I've had pass through the wash, the Qck heavy, Puretrak talent and the UC50. If you had fabric softener you get that silky fresh glide on them again, especially on the Qck and UC50. However the UC50 was accidentally thrown in the wash with other clothes at a normal program and it must have folded in on itself in the wash which didn't go over so well at 1400 rpm spin cycle... Now it has a permanent crease in the middle.
> So if you put it in the machine take a setting withou spin cycle at least.


Interesting, I'll try with fabric softener next time.


----------



## JackCY

I guess you are very sensitive to the changes from dust being pressed by mouse into the pad. A hard pad might be a better option that you can easily clean.


----------



## FreeElectron

The GTF-X is awesome, will see how it holds after two months or so of use.
The G-SR started developing the resistive middle spot (like all the previous mats).


----------



## ncck

I'm thinking about this pad, would you say this is the 'largest/fastest' cloth pad available? I hated the G-SR for reference, but love a mousepad like the QCK heavy.. I'm starting to realize that having a faster glide is actually better when you're able to control it; some people just raise sensitivity but I'm way too trained to change it now so I can only change mousepads.. been using the same sensitivity for like... 6 years

Anyone using this and have used a qck heavy, opinions?

edit: Don't refer to artisan their pads are too small for me


----------



## jayfkay

Ino what pad are you using right now? What pad is everyone using atm?

Rubber or no rubber bottom? I feel more consistency is achieved by having no rubber bottom aka thin.

What is everyone else's take on this?


----------



## JackCY

I guess you are very sensitive to the changes from dust being pressed by mouse into the pad. A hard pad might be a better option that you can easily clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Ino what pad are you using right now? What pad is everyone using atm?
> 
> One thing that pads like the Talent or anything soft/medium taught me is that the rubber adds another layer of control.
> The question is tho, do you want that? I feel making things more complex lowers achievable consistency. With a thin pard you get an even gliding surface that never changes.
> 
> What is everyone else's take on this?


Had QCK, edges went to hell all the time, rough surface due to the stitch being |||||||||||||||||||||||||, always gets dirty as the space in the weave is big, but retains glide okish.
Taito, edges are better it doesn't peel yet after 2 years, surface is stitched xxxxxxxxxxxxxx and glides faster than QCK but when dirty from use it loses glide much more meaning it can create places with high friction while rest of pad is lower friction much more noticeable than QCK which keeps more consistent glide, so glide retention is okish but consistency not, closer weave and dirt is harder to get into the pad.

I've also been eyeing one of the cheapo pads that have a dimension like 900mm x whatever, where I could buy 4-5 of these instead of one Zowie GTF-X...
Zowie seems to go crazy with the pricing of all their products, everything seems to have an extra milking price bump on it compared to other leaders in that category. IMHO the Zowie mice should cost half of what they do and so should the pads







At least in Europe.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Ino what pad are you using right now? What pad is everyone using atm?
> 
> Rubber or no rubber bottom? I feel more consistency is achieved by having no rubber bottom aka thin.
> 
> What is everyone else's take on this?


Zowie G-SR black. To me the best pad I ever had.


----------



## doors1991

Me too,but i use the short version,psr.
it's way better than my previous qck heavy.


----------



## ncck

For anyone who owns the GTF-X, mine comes tomorrow.. but was curious ; regardless of this pad being 'faster' does it wear down mouse feet like a normal cloth pad would? Or does it slightly accelerate the process?


----------



## ncck

OK got mine.. this thing is not flat which is a pain, no bumps in surface but it's rolled pretty bad.. hope that fixes, will give it some game time this weekend


----------



## ncck

And another follow up, just gamed with it.. So your glide will most likely vary on this mousepad depending on how many skates are on your mouse plus the weight of the mouse

I find the mousepad to not be super fast like ones I've used before but let me explain.. so the glide feels kind of like I'm just using my desk cause the pad is thin; so it's a almost entirely frictionless glide but you're not totally out of control; feels natural to aim with and with the G900 which has a lot of mouse skates and its weight may be the reason why it's not out of control, there's a lot of contact and the mouse itself weighs a bit

The mousepad has cleaned any weird 'chipping' from the mouse feet and now all the feet appear to be taking usage/wear from this pad which is actually pretty cool, I feel in control of the glide and the pad is kind of rough to the skin but not rough where my skin would get hurt.

Biggest con/downside is the mousepad is not flat at all, came out of box with some big.. rolls...... So for me with the hotline games f4 feet and this pad feels like it would be my new daily driver over the qck heavy; if it was flat I think I'd be completely satisfied (as of right now).. will obviously again report in 3-4 weeks time after some real usage cause most mousepads change within a month of heavy use then remain consistent for a long time.

I also contacted zowie support; but it appears from online websites that the mousepad not being flat is a common problem.. not sure why the g-sr is flat and this one isn't

edit: The more you use the mousepad the more it like... cleans your mouse feet or something I don't know but now it's gliding even faster!


----------



## Twiffle

Any got any idea how's the speed on this pad compared to CM Swift-RX and Razer Goliathus speed?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Any got any idea how's the speed on this pad compared to CM Swift-RX and Razer Goliathus speed?


It's faster than speed, it gets slower after two weeks but still a good glide


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> It's faster than speed, it gets slower after two weeks but still a good glide


Hmmh... hows the stopping on it though? not enitrely uncontrollable?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Hmmh... hows the stopping on it though? not enitrely uncontrollable?


This isn't a hard pad so you have control lol, it's just not any friction like normal cloth.. but it won't fling the mouse like a slingshot. Also the amount of mouse skates and size of them will determine how fast it glides, the more and larger feet will cause slower glides, less smaller feet will be faster

Regardless in one week or so if you play a lot you're adjusted; also I think mine is due for a wipe down/clean cause I see some spots and believe it's built up teflon from the skates.. I personally want something faster than this like a polymer plastic cause I believe that's one of the fastest but nobody makes it in a reasonable size


----------



## Ban13

Hello, I've been using the GTF-X for a while now but after switching to a slightly higher sensitivity the mousepad has too soft gliding when moving very slowly. Can anybody recommend me a similar mousepad with just as little static friction but a bit slower glide?

Perhaps one of the Artisan pads?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> Hello, I've been using the GTF-X for a while now but after switching to a slightly higher sensitivity the mousepad has too soft gliding when moving very slowly. Can anybody recommend me a similar mousepad with just as little static friction but a bit slower glide?
> 
> Perhaps one of the Artisan pads?


I think before you seek a new mousepad you should practice with that sensitivity for 3-4 weeks. You didn't give yourself (your muscle memory) any time to adjust and are immediately seeking something to compensate for dexterity that you can build up by simply playing


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> *Biggest con/downside is the mousepad is not flat at all, came out of box with some big.. rolls*


I've been using it for under a month and I noticed that it wasn't flat and it doesn't get flat no matter what I do... lol
I'm very dissapointed with it so far and it's certainly not a pad I'd recommend when asked.

Had to take a photo on the kitchen table because I have too much stuff on the desk.


----------



## magictwist

Yeah also had the same problem (still do to some extent). What I did to at least get it a little bit more flat was to carefully roll it up the other way around and then put it back into the box for two days since no of my other efforts worked, and hey, it is probably as flat as this pad will ever get







Be careful though, rolling the pad with the surface inwards might cause creases (mine didn't, but still, it felt like that could happen)


----------



## Bucake

forgot that the G402 cable isn't braided. surprising, considering its age.
same scroll wheel as G303? that one's pretty nice


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magictwist*
> 
> Yeah also had the same problem (still do to some extent). What I did to at least get it a little bit more flat was to carefully roll it up the other way around and then put it back into the box for two days since no of my other efforts worked, and hey, it is probably as flat as this pad will ever get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful though, rolling the pad with the surface inwards might cause creases (mine didn't, but still, it felt like that could happen)


Thanks for the tips, I'll give it a go and let you know if it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> forgot that the G402 cable isn't braided. surprising, considering its age.
> same scroll wheel as G303? that one's pretty nice


The G303's scroll wheel is stiffer than the G402, or it's more pronounced I should say.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> *Biggest con/downside is the mousepad is not flat at all, came out of box with some big.. rolls*
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using it for under a month and I noticed that it wasn't flat and it doesn't get flat no matter what I do... lol
> I'm very dissapointed with it so far and it's certainly not a pad I'd recommend when asked.
> 
> Had to take a photo on the kitchen table because I have too much stuff on the desk.
Click to expand...

Mine is pretty flat. Never did anything like roll it etc because that just seems dumb with any pad







And I gotten creases on other pads doing that like QCK, Qpad pads etc so stopped doing that with new pads.
My pad been thrown around pretty heavy though from shoved into bag few times when I went on lan etc so its kinda dirty and beaten











Thinking about buying a new fresher one








I have the version before benq took over.

I also have a G-SR, it got pretty flat in a few days (I did put some books on it during the nights though which helped quite a bit) Its now rolled back into the package though and resting in the shelf forever.


----------



## m4gg0t

My GTFX is still not 100% flat and it's been almost 2 months, also the creases have not disappeared at all. I'm going to definitely RMA the pad a long with my EC2A as it has issues with the right click.


----------



## Nivity

I have a much harder time getting my glorious XL 5mm pad to become flat. I had books on it every night for a week and its still very far from flat.
Both my Zowie pads were way easier to get flat ;O


----------



## Bucake

yeah some pads seem like they literally never get totally flat. join the hard pad master race


----------



## Ban13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I think before you seek a new mousepad you should practice with that sensitivity for 3-4 weeks. You didn't give yourself (your muscle memory) any time to adjust and are immediately seeking something to compensate for dexterity that you can build up by simply playing


You're right that I should spend more time but I'm still looking for an alternative. Everything feels fine or even better than before already except very smooth tracking aim.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Mine is pretty flat. Never did anything like roll it etc because that just seems dumb with any pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I gotten creases on other pads doing that like QCK, Qpad pads etc so stopped doing that with new pads.
> My pad been thrown around pretty heavy though from shoved into bag few times when I went on lan etc so its kinda dirty and beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about buying a new fresher one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the version before benq took over.
> 
> I also have a G-SR, it got pretty flat in a few days (I did put some books on it during the nights though which helped quite a bit) Its now rolled back into the package though and resting in the shelf forever.


I tried putting books on it and other heavy stuff to no avail. Just want to test if it can get it flat at this point, because I'm not going to use it regardless. In any case, I'm glad yours turned out good.


----------



## Arizonian

A mouse pad that doesn't lay flat out of the box is a huge let down. This one seems a bit inconsistent with members experiencing some that do and others that don't.

Same happened to me with a Roccat Control that's been on my self since I purchased it. Never used because of the month it took to lay flat, it was not something I'd recommend to anyone.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> A mouse pad that doesn't lay flat out of the box is a huge let down. This one seems a bit inconsistent with members experiencing some that do and others that don't.


Correct but maybe this may have to do with temperatures.

Every environ is different with each OCNer hence the cause of unflattened mouse pads could be cold temps keeping them curled longer. Good, hot 38 degree day, should solve this curling problem and flatten the bugger finally.

Don't mention using Air conditioning because it's too unstable getting even temps in a room, let alone a large open area.


----------



## Nivity

Yeah I am not sure If I even wanna buy a new GTF-X tbh







Since my current one is flat, but want a fresh since the one I have is kinda dirty etc


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> My GTFX is still not 100% flat and it's been almost 2 months, also the creases have not disappeared at all. I'm going to definitely RMA the pad a long with my EC2A as it has issues with the right click.


Zowie engineering at it's "best".
Can't even package a mouse pad properly without permanently damaging it.


----------



## mousefan

It's simple. order a few puretraks, let's say two to four Pieces and have fun for the next ten years with it.

I am still playing my Puretrak pads from 2008. playing it for a few weeks, put it in the washmachine, take another one in meanwhile and after a few weeks you take one of the cleaned again and repeat.

best Mousepads ever without a doubt with an outstanding top notch quality.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> It's simple. order a few puretraks, let's say two to four Pieces and have fun for the next ten years with it.
> 
> I am still playing my Puretrak pads from 2008. playing it for a few weeks, put it in the washmachine, take another one in meanwhile and after a few weeks you take one of the cleaned again and repeat.
> 
> best Mousepads ever without a doubt with an outstanding top notch quality.


Pass.
I hate Talent, horrible base and the surface is not to my liking at all.


----------



## Zenovi

After a week of sweaty gaming my G-TFX seems to have completely lost its glide in the middle and I haven't even managed to lay the damn thing flat yet. Areas near the edges still have that heavenly glide but in the middle it is starting to remind me of a qck. Has anyone else encountered this?

I have some theories as to why this is happening:

1. The rough surface scratches the arm and gathers dead skin cells and sweat really fast. Fix would be to clean the pad with the proper methods.

2. This thing really did wear down quick. Holy ****!

3. Just a conspiracy theory, but this pad has a distinct smell to it that I haven't encountered in other cloth pads. Maybe there is some chemical coat that creates artificial glide at first but wears down after use, revealing the true friction of the surface.

I'm leaning torwards the first, since there is no sign of wear. Dead skin, sweat and dust is the likely cause for increased friction or "stickyness" in the cloth. This thing was actually a bit faster than my generic hard pad and it has degenerated to the level of my old cloth pads in less than a week. I want the glide back. What is a good method for cleaning this pad? Or is it a lost cause?


----------



## ncck

I just rinse the top in the shower, it air dried pretty fast

But yeah the glide slows down a little but it shouldn't slow down anymore


----------



## LouisXIV

Is the original Zowie SpawN closer in surface to the SR or the TF-X series?
I suspect to the TF-X?


----------



## Shwiqo6434

..


----------



## Demi9OD

Rubbing alcohol on a microfiber will clear away the accumulated oils and salt from sweat without leaving any lint. Scrub the whole pad and the alcohol will evaporate in minutes and you are ready to go.


----------



## Evovil

I have this pad and the GSR. Mine is about 4 months old and even after that amount of time and using a hair dryer to help relax the material it still doesn't lay flat. I actually sprayed a bit of hair spray on the back which stuck the mouse pad to my desk which worked. As other have mentioned I also have a slow spot in the middle of the pad which causes issues for me. I've been using the gsr pad now for the above mentioned reasons and I also find the gsr affords me better control.


----------



## TrancePlant

Deleted


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Is the vertical glide on this Mouse pad different from the horizontal glide? I got one of these coming tomorrow. From what I gather from the thread I know that I shouldn't anti-roll it to try to get rid of the bends in the mat when it arrives as it risks getting ripples in the pad but is there anything else I should be aware of?


feels the same to me, and looks the same up-close. very consistent feel once (if) you get it to flatten.


----------



## TrancePlant

Edit - Returned it. I give up.


----------



## ncck

It will never get flat, I returned mine; I got it 'pretty flat' to where it was usable but ended up returning it in the end


----------



## Nivity

The best way to get it to lay flat is to get thin double sided tape.
Tape it down and it lays flat.

I did this, not because its not flat because mine is 100% flat anyway (have the white logo gtfx) but to stop it from moving around on my desk.

I did this to my G-SR however to get it to lay flat.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The best way to get it to lay flat is to get thin double sided tape.
> Tape it down and it lays flat.


Did this as well, back in 1989 when mouse pads were essentially pieces of carpet and you needed it to stay on the desk at the same place.

Use to remember using lots of double-sided tape just to keep one small mouse pad in position. Nice to see all the youngsters now doing that same thing







.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> So yesterday I received my GTF-X... Rolled with creases that won't budge and mouse movements feel awful and uneven. So since I ordered it off amazon and I'm sending it back if I can't get it flat in the next 29 days - I decided I'm getting this flat by any means necessary.
> 
> 1. Tried counter-rolling it, this led to the aforementioned creases and ripples in the pad and didn't help flatten it whatsoever. Now I gotta fix the ripples.
> 
> 2. Tried using a hair dryer on high heat but low fan while trying to "hand iron" out the ripples. This actually worked for the most part but I only did this on the edges where the ripples/hills were the worst. This got me thinking...I have an iron...
> 
> 3. I got my iron on the lowest heat with a towel on top of the mat - no change, not hot enough. Put the Iron on level 2 with towel - still no change, level 3? Not enough heat being transferred to the mouse pad.
> 
> 4. Removing the towel and going up through the heat levels it's starting to get flatter. I stopped it at heat level 2 out of fear of compromising the surface and kept the iron moving quickly. As it turns out, you can just iron this thing to get it flat...however before I could get the whole thing completely flat my bravery ran out and I wanted to make sure the surface hadn't been compromised. So I left it on my desk to cool.
> 
> On closer inspection of the mat itself it doesn't appear to have affected the surface but moving my mouse along it still feels uneven but now I'm not sure whether this was due to ironing or if it was like this before I began all this. So I did what any sane person would do - iron the whole mat!!
> 
> The surface now feels a bit more even so I continue until the mat is now almost completely flat and uniform with no ripples or creases.
> 
> The mat is currently underneath some books and some weights and has been since last night and will continue to be there till I get home from work later. I'll post pics then!


Well if it's creased RMA straight. It's supposed to be rolled, not folded. (Hint: go Artisan)


----------



## Hasunet

Did anyone ave issues with this mousepad and damaging the mouse feet? like hardpads do?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> Did anyone ave issues with this mousepad and damaging the mouse feet? like hardpads do?


No it won't damage the feet like a hard pad


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> No it won't damage the feet like a hard pad


Thank you, now just need to make it stay flat lol


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> Thank you, now just need to make it stay flat lol


I told them they need to start shipping flat between some cardboard but they probably will just ignore that, I think stitched edges and a soft layer cause that problem when rolled up


----------



## dulteX

I really want to try this pad but I keep reading that people have had bad experiences with it. Is there anyone that has had no issues with this pad and is using it?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dulteX*
> 
> I really want to try this pad but I keep reading that people have had bad experiences with it. Is there anyone that has had no issues with this pad and is using it?


Pad is good but it doesn't sit flat, also it's pricey


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> Thank you, now just need to make it stay flat lol


stick a tshirt over it and iron it works with most soft matts


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> Did anyone ave issues with this mousepad and damaging the mouse feet? like hardpads do?


No, my mouse feet are fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> stick a tshirt over it and iron it works with most soft matts


That's what I did, and it's perfectly flat now.

Absolutely love this mouse pad!
Just enough friction for me.


----------



## dulteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> stick a tshirt over it and iron it works with most soft matts


How long have you had yours? I should be receiving mine today, hopefully it's as good as I think it is.


----------



## dulteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> stick a tshirt over it and iron it works with most soft matts


Should the iron be low heat? And should I not use any steam or anything on the shirt?


----------



## TrancePlant

I bought a Cougar Control L 2 pad today (for £8.99). Take a look at the surface: 

Looks similar to the gtf-x right? It certainly feels like it too. Right down to the tightly rolled packaging and the rolls in the pad which need ironing out haha... :-(

But at least it cost less than £10! I can be 100x more brave with getting this thing flat than the £35 Zowie GTF-X. This thing is going under the iron









Edit: Link to the pad: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/cougar-control-2-l-gaming-mousemat-gs-008-cu.html

Another image of the surface from Cougar's site: http://cougargaming.com/products/mousepads/control2/ & http://cougargaming.com/global/img/products/mousepad/c2/product-section-04.jpg


----------



## Demi9OD

That thing looks identical to me Trance. Now spill some water droplets on it and see if they float or absorb


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> That thing looks identical to me Trance. Now spill some water droplets on it and see if they float or absorb


Here you go:

So as you can see, the droplets indeed stay on top and don't absorb.


----------



## Demi9OD

Nice, seems like a great value over the Zowie TF then. The TF is my favorite mousepad for work. It's a little too slippery for me in FPS but for those that like plastic speed and anti-moisture, it's the best.


----------



## TrancePlant

I also ordered a Cougar Speed 2 L (450x400mm). Not sure which mouse mat this is most similar to though:




I haven't used a mouse mat quite like this one before. The surface is ridiculously smooth, makes my QCK feel ROUGH by comparison. The issue with this pad though is that it looks like there's tiny little hairs standing on end perpendicular to the mat.

The surface is definitely cloth only and I'm having a hard time deciding which one to use as my main mat since this one feels super slick when in motion and the static friction isn't too bad either.


----------



## Alya

Speed looks more similar to the GTF-X.


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Speed looks more similar to the GTF-X.


I believe they are the same just like Glorious Mousepads and Reflex Labs are the same, companies seem to use the same manufacturers for their mousepads.


----------



## TrancePlant

I have a glorious and this speed pad is much, much smoother in surface texture and significantly faster in regards to static/kinetic friction.


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> the pad which need ironing out haha... :-(


Is this actually an option? My glorious pad refuses to get even no matter how many books I put on top of it.


----------



## TrancePlant

The Glorious pad came with this in the packaging:



So I've just been going by those instructions on getting pads flat. Moisten problem area -> Iron it (not rubber side).


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> So as you can see, the droplets indeed stay on top and don't absorb.


I wonder what made Cougar use a very different texture. The texture in the original version texture was literally painfully rough and it was made up of holes. You see can see the orange base right through them.

I hope this doesn't smell as bad as the previous one. The older control had a horrible chemical scent that lasted for weeks. Mine still smells slightly bad.


----------



## TrancePlant

After using both of these I can safely say that I don't like the gtf-x clone (control). Feels way too sticky and overall friction is too high. The speed pad is slick and smooth with less static friction so I'll be using this.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> After using both of these I can safely say that I don't like the gtf-x clone (control). Feels way too sticky and overall friction is too high. The speed pad is slick and smooth with less static friction so I'll be using this.


Sounds like my kind of pad. Is the control rough on the wrist?


----------



## dulteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> After using both of these I can safely say that I don't like the gtf-x clone (control). Feels way too sticky and overall friction is too high. The speed pad is slick and smooth with less static friction so I'll be using this.


I think you are confusing the 2 pads. The GTF-X is not a control pad and it feels rough with very low friction. I think the speed might be like the GTF-X just by what the texture looks like.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Sounds like my kind of pad. Is the control rough on the wrist?


Yeah it's quite rough, although, I usually keep my wrist elevated when gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dulteX*
> 
> I think you are confusing the 2 pads. The GTF-X is not a control pad and it feels rough with very low friction. I think the speed might be like the GTF-X just by what the texture looks like.


Yeah I have owned a gtf-x and the reason I was comparing it to the cougar control 2 was because of a very similar looking surface texture. However this is very much a Control pad.

The speed pad is very smooth and has a much different texture to the GTF-X, it is not rough in the slightest.


----------



## 512298

Hi!

I would love to get some knowledge how does this GTF-X compare to OLD Zowie GT-F Rough.

I just love my GT-F Rough. Owned it like 5 years and still best mousepad I have ever used. Only downside it's just too small for me and I need bigger one cuz csgo and low sens. It just feels amazing how much control I got with this mousepad. It's just amazing for me how much control it gives me and still be "fast to move mouse". I know many of here have used GT-F Speed and said it's like identical. I'm not sure how much there is difference on old GT-F Rough and GT-F Speed versions...

Is it even close to feeling of my GT-F Rough?

Many people are saying here that it's faster than cloth pad but comparing my GT-F Rough to normal cloth pad I don't see that much difference.. Actually it feels maybe even faster than cloth.


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> I bought a Cougar Control L 2 pad today (for £8.99). Take a look at the surface:
> 
> Looks similar to the gtf-x right? It certainly feels like it too. Right down to the tightly rolled packaging and the rolls in the pad which need ironing out haha... :-(
> 
> But at least it cost less than £10! I can be 100x more brave with getting this thing flat than the £35 Zowie GTF-X. This thing is going under the iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Link to the pad: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/cougar-control-2-l-gaming-mousemat-gs-008-cu.html
> 
> Another image of the surface from Cougar's site: http://cougargaming.com/products/mousepads/control2/ & http://cougargaming.com/global/img/products/mousepad/c2/product-section-04.jpg


low temp and put a tshirt over the pad dont want to melt it if it's polyester


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> I also ordered a Cougar Speed 2 L (450x400mm). Not sure which mouse mat this is most similar to though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used a mouse mat quite like this one before. The surface is ridiculously smooth, makes my QCK feel ROUGH by comparison. The issue with this pad though is that it looks like there's tiny little hairs standing on end perpendicular to the mat.
> 
> The surface is definitely cloth only and I'm having a hard time deciding which one to use as my main mat since this one feels super slick when in motion and the static friction isn't too bad either.


can u comment more on the static and dynamic friction of both and compare. Which has lower static and if u dont mind could u take a picture under brigher preferably white light of both textures. I don't ask for much i swear


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> can u comment more on the static and dynamic friction of both and compare. Which has lower static and if u dont mind could u take a picture under brigher preferably white light of both textures. I don't ask for much i swear


After using these mouse pads for a little while - The speed pad is basically a clone of the Razer Goliathus Speed and has the same sort of static/dynamic friction as that. The control pad is nothing like the GTF-X at all, really really high static friction and really high dynamic friction too. I hate this pad.


----------



## TrancePlant

Sorry for the double post but I've re-bought a GTF-X. Delivered yesterday after trying _many_ different soft mats, none of them give me the glide/low static friction this mat does with the dimensions it offers so I've decided I'm getting this thing flat and returning the rest of them.

I've almost got this thing flat within the last 24 hours or so and here's what I've done:

Step 1: Grab your mat and slap it on an ironing board (obviously you want the rubber side of the mat facing down).
Step 2: Put a bath towel over it.
Step 3: Iron the mat+towel on the lowest heat setting on the curled edges until you can get it as flat as you can (this took me about an hour...). At this point it was almost completely flat, the rolls were clearing the table by between 2-3mm.
Step 4: Make sure the mat is still warm from the ironing step and put heavy books on top of the mat. I've only had the books on top of the mat since last night and after trying it just now it's only coming up from the table very slightly now, I'd say about 1-2mm.

I'll be leaving the mat where it is from now until Saturday since I'm going out of the city until then. I'll report back with pics when I return.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Sorry for the double post but I've re-bought a GTF-X. Delivered yesterday after trying _many_ different soft mats, none of them give me the glide/low static friction this mat does with the dimensions it offers so I've decided I'm getting this thing flat and returning the rest of them.
> 
> I've almost got this thing flat within the last 24 hours or so and here's what I've done:
> 
> Step 1: Grab your mat and slap it on an ironing board (obviously you want the rubber side of the mat facing down).
> Step 2: Put a bath towel over it.
> Step 3: Iron the mat+towel on the lowest heat setting on the curled edges until you can get it as flat as you can (this took me about an hour...). At this point it was almost completely flat, the rolls were clearing the table by between 2-3mm.
> Step 4: Make sure the mat is still warm from the ironing step and put heavy books on top of the mat. I've only had the books on top of the mat since last night and after trying it just now it's only coming up from the table very slightly now, I'd say about 1-2mm.
> 
> I'll be leaving the mat where it is from now until Saturday since I'm going out of the city until then. I'll report back with pics when I return.


I used an ironing board directly onto the somewhat moist surface, as I rinsed hot water on it a few times and did a lot of reversed curling to make it flat.

It's almost completely flat and no more grooves/ridges on the surface. It also didnt seem to burn the surface or change its texture. You just need to do it gently and don't overheat and keep the iron on the same spot for more than a few secs.


----------



## GridIroN

This thread has racked my brain.

I'm currently doing some research and investigation on mouse pads because I'm trying to get something similar or faster than an Artisan Hayate whilst being more available in Canada instead of having to buy from Japan.

The back and forth of all these accronyms and personal opinions of only comparing certain ones to other certain ones is starting to get confusing. Can someone please rank these pads in terms of fastest to slowest, and perhaps some notes as to whether the pad is generally uncomfortable/ really rough material:

GTF speed
GTFX
PTFX
GSR
PSR
Hayate
Hien


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> This thread has racked my brain.
> 
> I'm currently doing some research and investigation on mouse pads because I'm trying to get something similar or faster than an Artisan Hayate whilst being more available in Canada instead of having to buy from Japan.
> 
> The back and forth of all these accronyms and personal opinions of only comparing certain ones to other certain ones is starting to get confusing. Can someone please rank these pads in terms of fastest to slowest, and perhaps some notes as to whether the pad is generally uncomfortable/ really rough material:
> 
> GTF speed
> GTFX
> PTFX
> GSR
> PSR
> Hayate
> Hien


Fastest to slowest order - with good mouse feet, really important.
Ranking and comments:
GTFX/PTFX - they are the same, different sizes.
GTF Speed - has a different, softer rubber backing, so it's going to feel a tiny bit slower.
* all TF pads are rough and uncomfortable.
Hayate - smooth, quite fast but not nearly as fast as the Zowie TF pads. a little stickier too.
Hien - rough, but sorta fast with really nice control, good static friction.
PSR/GSR - same pads different sizes. slow, sticky feel, smooth, just not a big fan.

Hayate Otsu would be closer to the TF pads, but it's not on your list, and is quite rough too. all Artisans have uncomfortable edges.

I heard that the Razer Gigantus is supposedly fast, smooth + comfortable, and also not sticky. but I have not tried nor compared it to anything.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> Fastest to slowest order - with good mouse feet, really important.
> Ranking and comments:
> GTFX/PTFX - they are the same, different sizes.
> GTF Speed - has a different, softer rubber backing, so it's going to feel a tiny bit slower.
> * all TF pads are rough and uncomfortable.
> Hayate - smooth, quite fast but not nearly as fast as the Zowie TF pads. a little stickier too.
> Hien - rough, but sorta fast with really nice control, good static friction.
> PSR/GSR - same pads different sizes. slow, sticky feel, smooth, just not a big fan.
> 
> Hayate Otsu would be closer to the TF pads, but it's not on your list, and is quite rough too. all Artisans have uncomfortable edges.
> 
> I heard that the Razer Gigantus is supposedly fast, smooth + comfortable, and also not sticky. but I have not tried nor compared it to anything.


I have a Hayate. is the Otsu slower or faster than the original hayate? I was under the impression that Otsu is just an attempt to decrease the difference in the horizontal and vertical axis.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I have a Hayate. is the Otsu slower or faster than the original hayate? I was under the impression that Otsu is just an attempt to decrease the difference in the horizontal and vertical axis.


otsu is a rough version of the pad, I don't know why it's called Hayate too, it's very different.
think of it like a Hien that is faster. rough textured pad.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> otsu is a rough version of the pad, I don't know why it's called Hayate too, it's very different.
> think of it like a Hien that is faster. rough textured pad.


I tend to disagree, its really not that rough. Its a different feel than the Hayate but maybe slightly faster, doesn't collect dust, and has a more even glide vertical/horizontal. Much smoother than a hien or gtf-x.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I tend to disagree, its really not that rough. Its a different feel than the Hayate but maybe slightly faster, doesn't collect dust, and has a more even glide vertical/horizontal. Much smoother than a hien or gtf-x.


it is not smooth though







I didn't say "super rough".
but sure, smoother than both Hien and GTF-X.


----------



## the1freeMan

I got this a week ago, It sill doesn't lay flat and when I rolled it up backwards it creased badly. Creases have been there for days. I rolled it up again with rubber bands to at least try getting it flat, if it creases more who cares, it's just a lost battle







. I'll try bathing it and see if it gets better.

Artisan Hien Ve doesn't crease when rolling up backwards.

The stitched edge makes it grip less since it separates the base from the desk. The back is smooth, not grooved. This would give better grip IF the surface lays perfectly flat with no dirt or air bubbles. Stitched edge goes directly against that.
Amazing how all this was written about, but hidden in Elrick's post on page 21.
Ino, your reviews are staring to look more like showcases, they lack useful criticism. They remind me of Takasta's, where everything is great, the sun is shining and it smells like flowers.


----------



## frunction

If it creases you rolled it too tight.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Ino, your reviews are staring to look more like showcases, they lack useful criticism. They remind me of Takasta's, where everything is great, the sun is shining and it smells like flowers.


Most reviews made by users in this forum have been like that for a long time, there's a few exceptions to it.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> I got this a week ago, It sill doesn't lay flat and when I rolled it up backwards it creased badly. Creases have been there for days. I rolled it up again with rubber bands to at least try getting it flat, if it creases more who cares, it's just a lost battle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll try bathing it and see if it gets better.
> 
> Artisan Hien Ve doesn't crease when rolling up backwards.
> 
> The stitched edge makes it grip less since it separates the base from the desk. The back is smooth, not grooved. This would give better grip IF the surface lays perfectly flat with no dirt or air bubbles. Stitched edge goes directly against that.
> Amazing how all this was written about, but hidden in Elrick's post on page 21.
> Ino, your reviews are staring to look more like showcases, they lack useful criticism. They remind me of Takasta's, where everything is great, the sun is shining and it smells like flowers.


I think it doesn't lay flat cause of the stitching. I had trouble trying to get it flat then I gave up and lifted my keyboard a bit on top of the mousepad. Had same issue when I got the thickest Glorious pad... but I also bought the thinnest one and the thinnest one layed flat out of the box.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Most reviews made by users in this forum have been like that for a long time, there's a few exceptions to it.


Actually I'm not sure how much of it is intentionally neglecting flaws or if review copies go through an extra quality control step. (except for q's revel lol)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I think it doesn't lay flat cause of the stitching. I had trouble trying to get it flat then I gave up and lifted my keyboard a bit on top of the mousepad. Had same issue when I got the thickest Glorious pad... but I also bought the thinnest one and the thinnest one layed flat out of the box.


Nah it's just the type of rubber used, the stitching just prevents it from having proper adhesion.
Anyway the surface is great, but coming from Artisan I was literally shocked at some design choices.

If you think that list price for the gtfx is about 48€ and Hien VE was 25 and perfectly flat with heat rolled edges (no gimmicky stitches, it' the counterpart of a braided cable lol).
Non VE artisans, after counting custom duty (that doesn't get applied to the lower cost VE) I can get for ~42€ iirc.
Luckily I got this gtfx for 26....

Best way I found to flatten it is to roll it up backwards, wrap it in waxed baking paper and put it back in the original box over night.
Without the paper you will destroy the box when trying to pull it out.
Rolling it tight will crease it though. You can't really feel them when mousing, but sensors don't really like that stuff.
After some days the look like they are getting less deep and a bit wider... I'll sort those out eventually.


----------



## frunction

Don't roll it backwards and put it in box, that will ruin it. Roll it lightly, like 3-4x bigger than the box roll, and rubber band for a few days. This will get it as flat as it's going to be.

Honestly, if Zowie is going to sell a hybrid pad, they should ship it flat. Make sure you open a support case so they get the complaints. I would keep asking for new pads too if you creased yours.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Don't roll it backwards and put it in box, that will ruin it. Roll it lightly, like 3-4x bigger than the box roll, and rubber band for a few days. This will get it as flat as it's going to be.
> 
> Honestly, if Zowie is going to sell a hybrid pad, they should ship it flat. Make sure you open a support case so they get the complaints. I would keep asking for new pads too if you creased yours.


Too late







it creased as soon a I rolled it up, pretty loosely the first time.
I already tried the rubber bands first but the looked like the would crease it even more.
I got it used from a guy who reviews stuff (don't know if he buys retail or gets sponsored material) so no support cases an such. No way I'm paying the ridiculous full price of most gaming peripherals.

Honestly, all pads should be shipped flat.


----------



## Johan450

Got my ptf-x today, has some creases on one of the sides. How has support dealt with your issues? Obviously I don't like the creases but they're in a location where I don't think I can be arsed to ship it for a new one. But I wouldn't be mad if they shipped me a new one


----------



## the1freeMan

I'm selling the damn thing, no stopping accuracy whatsoever.
Back to my 3 year old Hien... sigh...


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> I'm selling the damn thing, no stopping accuracy whatsoever.
> Back to my 3 year old Hien... sigh...


Hybrid pads are not for everyone I suppose. I like the pad quite a lot myself.. however since I've adapted to a bit higher sensitivity for 1,5 months I needed a slower mousepad to get some control so had to sadly put this pad away.







How does Hien compare to Qck+ if you ever had one?


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Hybrid pads are not for everyone I suppose. I like the pad quite a lot myself.. however since I've adapted to a bit higher sensitivity for 1,5 months I needed a slower mousepad to get some control so had to sadly put this pad away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does Hien compare to Qck+ if you ever had one?


I have the normal qck which is the same but smaller.
Hien is totally different. I have the VE version which is similar to the soft.
It has what I'd describe as a progressive friction. Low static friction, but feedback and good stopping.
Harder versions might be more slippery.
Build quality is top notch even on the value edition.

Qck is a fairly standard pad. As a smooth pad it has a stickier static friction feel, and way less feedback on the glide.
They're kind of opposite, the Hien feels way smoother (irony) with slow mouse movements, qck has kind of a "stop-release-stop" feel to it.
Build quality is good, specially for the price. Not comparable to artisan though.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> I have the normal qck which is the same but smaller.
> Hien is totally different. I have the VE version which is similar to the soft.
> It has what I'd describe as a progressive friction. Low static friction, but feedback and good stopping.
> Harder versions might be more slippery.
> Build quality is top notch even on the value edition.
> 
> Qck is a fairly standard pad. As a smooth pad it has a stickier static friction feel, and way less feedback on the glide.
> They're kind of opposite, the Hien feels way smoother (irony) with slow mouse movements, qck has kind of a "stop-release-stop" feel to it.
> Build quality is good, specially for the price. Not comparable to artisan though.


Thanks for providing this much info. I suppose if I'm not satisfied with black GS-R I'll go either Hien or Hayate Otsu.


----------



## the1freeMan

Updates on the wrinkle situation: I soaked it in warm water and used a smooth sponge to stretch the surface while cleaning it at the same time. My sink has a wide rounded edge that helped a lot.
I put it to dry in a C shape so that it would push outward.
Still not perfect but way better.
I'll give it another run tomorrow and see how close to new I can get.


----------



## Johan450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Updates on the wrinkle situation: I soaked it in warm water and used a smooth sponge to stretch the surface while cleaning it at the same time. My sink has a wide rounded edge that helped a lot.
> I put it to dry in a C shape so that it would push outward.
> Still not perfect but way better.
> I'll give it another run tomorrow and see how close to new I can get.


I ironed mine to get it to sit flat, took care of the wrinkles, also sits almost perfectly flat. Slightly raised near switching.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan450*
> 
> I ironed mine to get it to sit flat, took care of the wrinkles, also sits almost perfectly flat. Slightly raised near switching.


Cool, I thought about that but I was a bit worried because of the synthetic surface.
Did you put anything in between the pad and the iron?


----------



## Johan450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Cool, I thought about that but I was a bit worried because of the synthetic surface.
> Did you put anything in between the pad and the iron?


Yeah, just a regular tshirt, turned down the iron a fair bit too. Probably no risk of melting the surface but didn't want to find out.


----------



## Dasher

I've used the double sided carpet-tape on mine and removed it after a week. The pad stays now perfectly flat.
(Been always doing it to all my pads with rubber bottom, that didn't stay flat after unboxing. Better than eventually destroying the plastic surface with the hot iron.)


----------



## the1freeMan

The iron worked on the creases.

It took almost max heat with vapor and a thin cloth in between to do the job.

I previously tried the lower settings on the pad wet, both with and without the cloth, but it didn't do much if anything.

The surface is undamaged and as fast as always... I actually wouldn't have mined it becoming a little slower









I'm giving this a second chance since my Hien has got too slow in the years.

Switched to wider mousefeet to compensate a bit.


----------



## Marctraider

Edit*Edit*

Decided to buy another G-TFX in the hopes of receiving a better pad.

Left new, Right old. Both had a subtle flattening session.



After that I Bought TWO more simultaneously, and to my surprise one was rolled much tighter than the other, as a result I was able to counter-roll the least tight version much further than the tightest version.

Left is the tightly packed one, this is as far as I was able to counter-roll before creases appear. The right one was the looser packed version, this is how far I can counter roll without creases appearing. Basically just as tight as it came packed initially.



Close-up of the 'perfect' version.



Guess which one i'll be using









All in all it just seems like a lottery to me, whichever is least tightly packed and most 'fresh' (Meaning order directly from BenQ store) is going to be the best model.

I would recommend buying like 4 and pick the best, return the rest. Hopefully BenQ/Zowie will learn their lesson...


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasher*
> 
> I've used the double sided carpet-tape on mine and removed it after a week. The pad stays now perfectly flat.
> (Been always doing it to all my pads with rubber bottom, that didn't stay flat after unboxing. Better than eventually destroying the plastic surface with the hot iron.)


How did you do it, just tape the desk for the entire pad size with no gaps, and then slap the pad on the tape? And no problems removing the tape afterwards?


----------



## KipH

Very nice, as usual.


----------



## Ryusaki

Using this mousepad a few days and I kinda like the surface, it is faster then the Glorious but not uncontrollable. Of course it wasnt flat out of the box. Double sided thin carpet tape works great like someone suggested here in this thread. I taped the whole border of the pad and in the middle of the pad. Now it lays completely flat. Will give it more time to get fully used to the surface and decide if it will replace my Glorious pad.


----------

